#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-10
<InHisName> so, EvilPhoenix, why give up the all important "The" ?
<EvilPhoenix> InHisName:  EvilPhoenix is my account name
<EvilPhoenix> TheEvilPhoenix is my secondary
<EvilPhoenix> and i've got multiple variations of each grouped so people cant impersonate me >:_
<EvilPhoenix> >:) *
<Dev_n00b> Good morning baco LOOOOOVEEERS!
<Dev_n00b> *bacon
 * Dev_n00b kicks keyboard
 * Dev_n00b just lost his ANY key
<andrew> go back to sleep
<Dev_n00b> Cant
<Dev_n00b> Clowns will eat me
<andrew> Then how do you sleep the rest of the night?
<BeckySanderlin`x> k
<ChinnoDog> hi Can0beans
<SamuraiAlba> Damned ACER keyboard...
<andrew> What did it do?
<SamuraiAlba> the mouse wont sync
<SamuraiAlba> at all
<andrew> so... the mouse acts up and we blame the keyboard
<SamuraiAlba> they keyboard is the sync device
<SamuraiAlba> I have a spare mouse from Logitech, but still...
<SamuraiAlba> I want an atom 525 set top pc...
<JonathanD> andrew: the keyboard chewed through the mouse cord.
<InHisName> ??  Usually its the mouse doing the chewing though the keyboard cord  !!
<SamuraiAlba> lol
 * SamuraiAlba is away: Gone away for now
 * SamuraiAlba is back.
<andrew> Please turn that off.
<ChinnoDog> andrew: are you bringing PennBot back?
<SamuraiAlba> how do I turn it off
<andrew> ChinnoDog: Soon.
<Pacs_Bot> on loan from PACS
<ChinnoDog> A substitute?
<ChinnoDog> andrew: in PennBot on sebbatical?
<ChinnoDog> Pacs_Bot: Ubuntu?
<Pacs_Bot> Wish I knew, ChinnoDog.
<ChinnoDog> no goodk andrew
<ChinnoDog> underqualified
<andrew> Yes
<andrew> bts3685|1ps: ping me when you get a chance
<andrew> or pleia2  for that matter
<jedijf> Pacs_Bot: hello
<Pacs_Bot> I have no idea!
<pleia2> I'm around
<jedijf> it knows nothing in here - virgin bot
<jedijf> actually knows some stuff....common stuff like
<jedijf> @seen freelancer
<Pacs_Bot> jedijf: I have not seen freelancer.
<jedijf> :)
<andrew> @seen andrew
<PennBot> andrew: andrew was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 2 weeks, 3 days, 0 hours, 55 minutes, and 40 seconds ago: <andrew> morning
<Pacs_Bot> andrew: andrew was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 13 minutes and 50 seconds ago: <andrew> or pleia2  for that matter
<ChinnoDog> \o/ PennBot!
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: sleep?
<PennBot> I guess sleep is for the weak, ChinnoDog
<andrew> jedijf: He can go back to Pacs now
<ChinnoDog> Pacs_Bot: come back when you know something
<Pacs_Bot> Wish I knew, ChinnoDog.
<andrew> umm...
<andrew> jedijf: welcome back
<jedijf> haha wrong one of us parted early
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: do you run Pacs_Bot?
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: meetings?
<PennBot> hmm... meetings are 1st and 3rd Wed night at 8:30pm, ChinnoDog
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: yes
<andrew> ChinnoDog: The truth comes out, jedijf is really just another supybot
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: no, meetings are first and 3rd Thursday night at 8:30pm
<PennBot> Okay!
<ChinnoDog> that was inconsistent
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: no, meetings are 1st and 3rd Thursday night at 8:30pm
<PennBot> Gotcha.
<jedijf> thursday?
<ChinnoDog> That is what the calendar says
<ChinnoDog> That is when we had it last week
<jedijf> we had a meeting
 * jedijf stops teasing now
<andrew> note to self, ubuntu-us.org, not .com
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: BeckySanderlin`x?
<PennBot> I don't know, ChinnoDog.
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin`x: what is with the 'x?
<jedijf> lin'x
<jedijf> sound and blend
<ChinnoDog> oh
<BeckySanderlin`x> yup
<BeckySanderlin`x> when im in windows its plain ol' derlin
<BeckySanderlin`x> imma bout to try out Peppermint OS
<BeckySanderlin`x> soon as i figure how to put it on my usb
<MutantTurkey> peppermind os?
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin`x: are there any decent Windows channels on Freenode?
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peppermint_OS
<PennBot> Title: Peppermint OS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<BeckySanderlin`x> i dont know ChinnoDog.
<BeckySanderlin`x> im only on freenode when im in linux
<BeckySanderlin`x> MutantTurkey ^
<ChinnoDog> Oh. Where is there a decent Windows channel?
<jedijf> forums.ms.com
<MutantTurkey> #winows
<jedijf> chat.ms.com
<MutantTurkey> i feel like people would just troll away there
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peppermint_OS
<PennBot> Title: Peppermint OS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<BeckySanderlin`x> that is peppermint os
<MutantTurkey> another ubuntu spinoff...
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: or try #gentoo they should help
<andrew> I hear you need msn messenger for it...
<jedijf> if i were a smart-ass i guess i would say #pacslinux......but
<BeckySanderlin`x> for wut?
<MutantTurkey> whats the problem
<MutantTurkey> If you got a problem you know i'll solve it
<MutantTurkey> check out my hook while the dj revolves it
<ChinnoDog> I forgot to eat lunch
<ChinnoDog> :\
<ChinnoDog> Eat now, ruin my dinner, or starve now, noms later?
<andrew> I'm just starting lunch
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: apple or something snack'ish
<ChinnoDog> I don't have any snacks
<ChinnoDog> No middle ground, jedijf
<jedijf> then eat
<ChinnoDog> I am probably eating dinner ~6:30
<jedijf> starving is horrible - 2 fails
<jedijf> fail now and fail later
<ChinnoDog> lol
<jedijf> i always have middle ground...i am lucky
<ChinnoDog> That is because your van is full of snacks
<waltman> ChinnoDog: it's time to raid the office vending machine!
<jedijf> i am in the office
<ChinnoDog> And every place you stop at is as well
<jedijf> even better - warehouse ...freezer..etc
<ChinnoDog> lol, office vending machine? This is an office of 7. There is no vending machine.
<ChinnoDog> Turkey Hill is the vending machine.
<jedijf> honor box with no honor?
<ChinnoDog> Fine, I guess I will eat. I'll have to keep it small.
<jedijf> 10'ish i had gyro and feta omelette, side sausage, 2x rye toast(for the team)
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I need to become a breadman so I can eat and talk on IRC all day
<andrew> So... I wanted to try out the new Google Goggles, but it keeps failing
<jedijf> andrew: it doesn't even seem like it /should/ work
<jedijf> the idea ^^^'
<andrew> i keep getting gateway errors (502)
<ChinnoDog> hello clone of lamalex
<ChinnoDog> Why do ebook reader reviews all center around the devices but I can't find any reviews about the ebook stores themselves?
<ChinnoDog> When Kindle first became available the constraint was the limited number of ebooks available. idk what kind of coverage Kindle, Nook, and Kobo have now and can't find any info online about it
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-11
<BeckySanderlin`x> \o/
<n2diy> how can I tell rsync not to back up any file called   .parentlock   in any directory under /home/me/? I have a working exclude file.
<BeckySanderlin`x> what is rsync?
<PennBot> hmm... rsync is using ssh, BeckySanderlin`x
<BeckySanderlin`x> im new
<BeckySanderlin`x> what is PennBot
<PennBot> I guess PennBot is #ubuntu-us-pa's bot or stupid, BeckySanderlin`x
<BeckySanderlin`x> what is the meaning of life
<n2diy> BeckySanderlin`x, do you want to know what rsync is, or are you just plaaying?
<BeckySanderlin`x> im serious
<BeckySanderlin`x> i dont know
<BeckySanderlin`x> i am new
<n2diy> BeckySanderlin`x, ok, rsync is a tool for copying files and directories, I use it to back up this computer to my test box over the LAN.
<BeckySanderlin`x> o
<BeckySanderlin`x> i need to copy files and folders too! I'm going to install a new (to me) OS
<BeckySanderlin`x> will rsync help me do this?
<n2diy> BeckySanderlin`x, what is the new OS going to be?
<BeckySanderlin`x> peppermintOS
<n2diy> BeckySanderlin`x, have heard of that one, is it Linux based?
<n2diy> haven't
<BeckySanderlin`x> it is
<n2diy> BeckySanderlin`x, then rsync should work for you, with Ubuntu you can use grsync as a GUI frontend to rsync, which makes it fairly painless to use.
<n2diy> what is peppermint
<n2diy> ! what is peppermint
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peppermint_OS
<PennBot> Title: Peppermint OS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<EvilPhoenix> lol?
<PennBot> I WILL SHOOT YOU. I WILL SHOOT YOU IN THE FACE
<EvilPhoenix> same old PennBot :P
<n2diy> BeckySanderlin`x, thanks, that' better info than the bot gave me!
<n2diy> Peppermint is based on Lubuntu, which I haven't heard of either! How does Lubuntu compare to Xubuntu as far as being light weight?
<BeckySanderlin`x> dont know, first time user of linux/ubuntu
<n2diy> BeckySanderlin`x, fine business, I run Xubuntu since it is supposed to be lighter then Ubuntu. So how do you like Linux?
<BeckySanderlin`x> its ok
<jedijf> i am really starting to <3 hot sauce...putting it on everything
<ssweeny> my whole office is obsessed with putting hot sauce on whatever they eat
<ChinnoDog> mm, hot sauce
<ssweeny> which is unfortunate since there's only one stall in the men's room
<ChinnoDog> That never happens to me. idk if I am tolerant or if it is the food you are adding the hot sauce to that causes that.
<ssweeny> i think it's how much they use
<ssweeny> i like a little as an accent to something but these guys slather it on
<ssweeny> i'm surprised they can taste the food itself
<BeckySanderlin`x> wait till your stomach has a hole in it jedijf, you wont like hot sauce after that
<jedijf> wow, that just ruined everything
<ssweeny> haha
<ssweeny> nice job BeckySanderlin`x
<ChinnoDog> Hot sauce doesn't cause any physical injury!
<ChinnoDog> I mean, unless you mix it with battery acid or something
<BeckySanderlin`x> what do you think IS in hot sauce
<ssweeny> that's what gives it that kick
<ssweeny> like licking a 9V battery
<ChinnoDog> hot peppers. Sometimes it is combined with tomatoes, which are acidic
<PowerTux> hi all, i´ve bought Dell Vostro 3500 with nVidia GT218 (GeForce 310M) so after install drivers to nvidia and reboot it doesnt init on gnome, so it is on shell, is there a way to fix it ?
<PowerTux> i´m using Ubuntu 10.10 64 Bits
<ChinnoDog> Did you find any relevant errors in the logs?
<BeckySanderlin`x> !g test
<BeckySanderlin`x> .g test
<ChinnoDog> PowerTux: This thread seems to indicate a similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495930
<PennBot> Title: [ubuntu] GEForce 310M - Ubuntu 10.04 - Nvidia x86_64-195.36.24 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<ChinnoDog> If you haven't already installed updates, I would do that first and then reinstall your driver. If that doesn't work, one person in the thread said the version of the driver from x-swat fixed it so you could add that ppa and upgrade the driver. If neither of those work you will have to look deeper.
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://live.gizmodo.com/ This is Gizmodo’s meta liveblog for the Verizon iPhone event on 01/11
<PennBot> Title: Gizmodo Liveblog (at live.gizmodo.com)
<PowerTux> ChinnoDog: thanks, i´ll try this but how to change to default driver and reboot in Gnome again ?
<ChinnoDog> Usually completely removing the driver you installed will allow gnome to boot again
<ChinnoDog> PowerTux: try using apt-get at the command line to remove the driver you installed
<PowerTux> hum, ok
<PowerTux> Does anyone know if Ubuntu has an equivalent to Fedora's system-config-display ?
<jedijf> displayconfig-gtk
<jedijf> No candidate version found for displayconfig-gtk
<jedijf> nope
<jedijf> PowerTux: this might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<PennBot> Title: X/Config/Resolution - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<BeckySanderlin`x> Breaking News: Boxxy has returned! http://bit.ly/queenboxxy
<PennBot> Title: Boxxy | Know Your Meme (at bit.ly)
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<PennBot> http://www.instantcrickets.com
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: xpra is screen for X windows
<PennBot> Okay!
<BeckySanderlin`x> its @?
<BeckySanderlin`x> @boxxy
<PennBot> I don't know, BeckySanderlin`x.
<jedijf> ❅  ☃
<ChinnoDog> ❅?
<ChinnoDog> What the heck is that?
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: ❅ is a snowflake
<PennBot> Okay.
<ChinnoDog> ❅?
<PennBot> ❅ is a snowflake, ChinnoDog
<jedijf> don't have the bread font :/
<ChinnoDog> There is a bread font?
<ChinnoDog> Does have symbols for a loaf, a slice, a van, an oven...
<ChinnoDog> s/does/does it/
<ChinnoDog> Maybe a breadman icon that is a stick figure with a cape?
<jedijf> loaf
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: is cplug an option for you?  you need to get lug'd
<ChinnoDog> http://cplug.net/wp/2011/01/11/january-meeting-cancelled/
<PennBot> Title: January Meeting Cancelled at CPLUG (at cplug.net)
<jedijf> they're cancelled tonight, but there is always next month
<jedijf> it wasn't a setup.....the cancellation notice just activated my brain
<jedijf> even though that would have been gold
<ChinnoDog> Do /you/ go to cplug?
<jedijf> no
<jedijf> no weeknight stuff - weekend warrior
<MutantTurkey> o/
<SamuraiAlba> hihi
<MutantTurkey> this is the most boring week of my life
<MutantTurkey> #cabinfever #timelapse #sloth
<MutantTurkey> i haven't left the house since like saturday
<SamuraiAlba> Fun?
<PennBot> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HAW
<SamuraiAlba> I'm about to kill windows with a brick in a sock
<BeckySanderlin`x> why?
<SamuraiAlba> It changed my HD permissions owner to "trustedinstaller"
<SamuraiAlba> I cant install anything now
<BeckySanderlin`x> it wut?
<SamuraiAlba> I had to force permission reposession
<BeckySanderlin`x> w7?
<SamuraiAlba> W7 Home Prem
<BeckySanderlin`x> hmm
<MutantTurkey> lols
<BeckySanderlin`x> wierd
<SamuraiAlba> working on it now so i can install 7stacks
<MutantTurkey> does anyone have verizon fios?
<SamuraiAlba> II do
<SamuraiAlba> 25/25
<SamuraiAlba> Comcast makes my rear end chafe
<MutantTurkey> i have the super shitty low end fios
<SamuraiAlba> 5/1?
<BeckySanderlin`x> comcast rox
<MutantTurkey> so i only get realisticly 2.7down/600k up
<SamuraiAlba> Ummm... Comcast replaced my grammies RG11 drop, pole amp, cable modem... and it still drops like a rock on the regular.  Even redid the hosue wiring
<SamuraiAlba> Hiya, lamalex
<MutantTurkey> comcast is quite awful
<BeckySanderlin`x> why?
<SamuraiAlba> They also took out my $40 a pop splitters and filters and put in their 50 cent jobs >.<
<BeckySanderlin`x> you must live in backwoods or something
<SamuraiAlba> My signal was cleaner than NASAs clean rooms
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: i am impressed, i hear nasa has very good janitors
<MutantTurkey> </troll>
<SamuraiAlba> Now the signal pingback is dirtier than Ron Jeremy's mind
<SamuraiAlba> 192.168.100.1 shows -69dB
<SamuraiAlba> It WAS -11
<MutantTurkey> poor baby :/
<SamuraiAlba> her speed SHOULD be 15mbit
<SamuraiAlba> It's 1.2
<SamuraiAlba> and forget playing runescape pvp...
<SamuraiAlba> I may have to make the dreaded trek to fix it
<MutantTurkey> pvp is what 7bucks a month now?
<SamuraiAlba> 5.95
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<MutantTurkey> i quit that shit after a really long time playing
<MutantTurkey> dumb graphics update
<SamuraiAlba> I also play LOTRO and D&DO
<MutantTurkey> DON'T THEY GET THAT RUNESCAPE WAS SUPPOSSED TO HAVE SHITTY GRAPHICS, THATS WHY EVERYONE LIKED IT
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: if they give back free trade, i'll give you all my stuff, i don't use it at all
<SamuraiAlba> free trade is open
<MutantTurkey> might have a few mill laying aroumd, i cashed out alot to my friends over a series of weeks when i quit
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: serious? i can trade you all my stuff now?
<SamuraiAlba> O_o
<MutantTurkey> whats your user?
<SamuraiAlba> SamuraiAlba
<MutantTurkey> satern777
<SamuraiAlba> in a bit.  working on permissions still >.<
<SamuraiAlba> system lag FTL
<MutantTurkey> oh :/
<SamuraiAlba> how much longer will you be on?
<MutantTurkey> all day
<MutantTurkey> i told you
<MutantTurkey> i haven't left my house since saturday
<SamuraiAlba> true lol
<SamuraiAlba> why not?
<MutantTurkey> i am on break still
<MutantTurkey> so. lazy as hell
<SamuraiAlba> ahhhh
<SamuraiAlba> What major?
<SamuraiAlba> I'm hitting net management and net security in Sept
<MutantTurkey> uh music production, but i hate our freaking comm department so i might just drop it and do gen ed or whatever till i transfer
<SamuraiAlba> let me see if I can log in and run to the GE
<MutantTurkey> i might be around there luckily
<MutantTurkey> performance is le crap :/ stupid intel atom
<SamuraiAlba> I'm using the standalone client
<SamuraiAlba> what atom chip?
<MutantTurkey> linux
<MutantTurkey> n330
<SamuraiAlba> dual core hyperthreading
<MutantTurkey> yessir
<SamuraiAlba> My son has a 270
<MutantTurkey> 270 is nice for serve
<SamuraiAlba> GF 330 on the Revo on the 50"
<MutantTurkey> I want the new 510's
<MutantTurkey> the NM10 supposedly has a bit better graphics perfomance
<MutantTurkey> (where this thing sucks badly) 720 is okay but 1080 lags like hell
<MutantTurkey> OH DUH. no wonder it was going so badly, i'm torrenting a few distros right now
<MutantTurkey> you know i don't think it is going to work, it keeps crashing in opera :/
<SamuraiAlba> heading to lumbridge
<MutantTurkey> sorry i can't get in :/
<MutantTurkey> let me try again
<MutantTurkey> I'll most likely be around varrock
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: what world buddy?
<SamuraiAlba> how do I check?
<SamuraiAlba> Runescape 75
<MutantTurkey> okay
<SamuraiAlba> At GE by left hand at entrance
<MutantTurkey> meet at west bank
<SamuraiAlba> where is that?
<PennBot> what or correct
<MutantTurkey> varrock west bank? right south of the GE
<SamuraiAlba> ok... this is fun :)
<MutantTurkey> yep!
<SamuraiAlba> level 7
<MutantTurkey> good job
<SamuraiAlba> thankies.  8 now
<MutantTurkey> make sure to train your attack, strength and defence
<MutantTurkey> also with that money i'd suggest purchasing some upgraded armor and weapons, probably iron
<SamuraiAlba> how do i train the others?
<SamuraiAlba> cowhide is 210gp each
<SamuraiAlba> WOOOWOO!
<MutantTurkey> :)
<MutantTurkey> see
<MutantTurkey> now heres a trick
<MutantTurkey> go to the bank in lumbridge castle upstairs
<MutantTurkey> deposit all the crap
<MutantTurkey> then go back and get more hides
<MutantTurkey> back and forth
<MutantTurkey> get a few hundred
<MutantTurkey> and THEN goto the Ge and sell sell sell
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-12
<MutantTurkey> @ping
<PennBot> pong
<SamuraiAlba> MutantTurkey, level 9  Just started up
<SamuraiAlba> finally figured out strength and defense training... yay
<SamuraiAlba> Ubuntu 10.10, Fedora 14, Windows 7, and RHEL 6 on the laptop :O
<ChinnoDog> mm, eg wrap
<ChinnoDog> egg
<ChinnoDog> If we had an event in Lebanon, it would be at the Timless Cafe
<ChinnoDog> Timeless
<SamuraiAlba> oooh
<SamuraiAlba> I heard that plce rocks
<ChinnoDog> You did? Do you live near here?
<SamuraiAlba> Heard from my father
<SamuraiAlba> I live in Sicklerville, NJ
<SamuraiAlba> Camden County
<ChinnoDog> Does your father live near here?
<SamuraiAlba> no.  He traveled a lot
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: hey sorry just got back
<MutantTurkey> I'd like to see a valid PA license before any new jersey residents start hanging out in here
<andrew> MutantTurkey: Why?
<MutantTurkey> andrew: it was a joke
<MutantTurkey> the more the merrier!
<InHisName> a license to program ubuntu ?
<MutantTurkey> what?
<PennBot> SWINE FLU
<MutantTurkey> how do you "program ubuntu"
<InHisName> shell scripts, c, c++, etc.
<MutantTurkey> ubuntu is linux.
<SamuraiAlba> MT, attack 12, con 14, str 10 or 11, combat 10 overall
<MutantTurkey> SamuraiAlba: keep it up!
<MutantTurkey> honestly keep them all levle
<MutantTurkey> it wil keep you a balanced player
<waltman> what game is this?
<MutantTurkey> also are you working on prayer? it helps your combat
<MutantTurkey> waltman: hes just getting started with Runescape
<waltman> ah
<MutantTurkey> i am long done with that game, but am offering advice
 * waltman confesses he's never even heard of it
<MutantTurkey> good
<MutantTurkey> :p
<waltman> Is it anything like Pacman?
<MutantTurkey> nosire
<MutantTurkey> say, we should all go sledding!
<ChinnoDog> sledding++
<MutantTurkey> because no one else wants to go with me ._.
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: I bet you have some nice sledding hlls in Pitt
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog: you would be correct
<ssweeny> yet another reason to move out here
<MutantTurkey> my sister goes to Pitt, i'm super jelly right now she's probably having a ton of fun sledding
 * ssweeny broke his nose sledding at Pitt
<ssweeny> fun times
<ChinnoDog> ouch
<ChinnoDog> Did you fall off the sled or hit something?
<ssweeny> we built a ramp in front of the Cathedral of Learning and went over it on a train of stolen lunch trays
<ssweeny> my roommate was in front of me
<ssweeny> as we landed my head went forward and his went back
<ssweeny> it looked like a murder scene
<ssweeny> it was sweet
<ssweeny> and my nose is still crooked
<ssweeny> mostly because i went to work instead of the hospital
<MutantTurkey> that sounds intense
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> In front of the Cathedral of Learning, eh?  Did you learn anything?
<ChinnoDog> I mean, besides that lunch trays make awesome sleds.
<ssweeny> we knew that already
<ssweeny> i did learn what about a gallon of my blood looks like against a pure white background
<ChinnoDog> Why didn't go to the hospital?!  lol
<ssweeny> i had to be at work at 6
<ChinnoDog> And you were how old?
<ssweeny> maybe 20 or 21
<jedijf> ahh, to be young, broken, and bleeding......good times
<JonathanD> indeed
<JonathanD> I greatly enjoy falling over on ice and whacking my head.
<JonathanD> we all do, right?
<SamuraiAlba> jedijf having fun?
<jedijf> everyday is a great day at Pechter's
<SamuraiAlba> I now have 3 OSes installed on the lappy.  Hoping to hit CHLUG soon
<jedijf> you're 2 years too late
<SamuraiAlba> ?
<jedijf> so make it sooner, in another time-dimesion kinda way
<jedijf> but the ubuntu hours will be starting soon, and nj is in the radar
<jedijf> along with lebanon
<jedijf> and jthan'ville
<jedijf> pleia2: release yourself from the firewall and play with us
<pleia2> I wish :(
<jedijf> figured you needed a /little/ break
<pleia2> been taking them, not helping
<pleia2> ipsec officially hates me
<pleia2> got the routing problems sorted though
<jedijf> i just got the memo that they're moving ipv6 next year...take notes
<SamuraiAlba> Speaking of routing.  Anyone wanna buy a Buffalo WZR-HP-G300NH router revision A0 A3 with DD-WRT on it?  Gig, wireless, 4 ports
<SamuraiAlba> 64 Flash, 32 RAM, I think
<SamuraiAlba> USB port, too!
<jedijf> save it for an ubuntu hour...demo..sale
<SamuraiAlba> when will that be?
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<jedijf> feb'ish
<SamuraiAlba> sweet
<SamuraiAlba> I miss the Ocean County Library
<SamuraiAlba> Dang net admin couldnt figure out setting up 3 DNS servers...
<jedijf> i got asked to leave there once
<SamuraiAlba> I did get some cat 6 from it :)
<SamuraiAlba> why were u asked to leave?
<jedijf> i commando'd a pc with singing in/up, in my pre 3g card days
<jedijf> s/with/without
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> Wonder if they would be mad at my running Pentoo or BT4...
<jedijf> that they prolly wouldn't notice
<SamuraiAlba> I love Pyrit using GPGPU code :)
<jedijf> your old neck of the woods was funny back in those days too....i had an unmarked state police car, and when i would find an open wireless i would sit out front on my laptop...peoplewould be running out the back doors, thinking i was serving warrants
<SamuraiAlba> ROFL!
<jedijf> got rid of that car....too dangerous in philly....no respect for authority
<SamuraiAlba> true
<SamuraiAlba> So.  What is the proposed days of the week for Ubuntu?
<jedijf> pleia2: all this, and double-booked tonight?  you continue to impress
<jedijf> SamuraiAlba: different, depending upon venue(s)
<pleia2> they are back to back and across the street from each other, it's all good
<pleia2> except for the part where I have an upset stomach, I hope I'm feeling better soon
<pleia2> not loving this week
<andrew> oh noes, get well soon
<pleia2> thanks, probably just ate something my stomach didn't like
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: Why is it bad to have the product name in the domain?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog: statistically if you go to "cheapipods.com" to order an ipod you're not going to get a factory-fresh ipod
<ChinnoDog> But, there are plenty of sites like http://www.wesellmats.com that are just fine.
<PennBot> Title: We Sell Mats (at www.wesellmats.com)
<ssweeny> those are the exceptions
<ssweeny> if you average over the whole internets
<pleia2> and I read that as weasel mats
<pleia2> mats for weasels?
<ssweeny> ooh, i could use a weasel mat
<jedijf> yeah, can't remember the last time i got a bad mat.....
<jedijf> suckymats.com is probable adequate too
<pleia2> maybe those are extra absorbent
<ChinnoDog> I don't think you can use "suck" in a URL without risk it will get caught by pr0n filters
<andrew> yay, my car is ready to be picked up
<SamuraiAlba> So.  Ubuntu, Fedora, and Win 7 booted successfully.  Time for RHEL and Centos on this lappy, too?
<SamuraiAlba> RHEL is in a VM atm
<BeckySanderlin`x> why so many OS's?
<andrew> Why not?
<SamuraiAlba> Just to learn about them.  My desktop is being used as a media encoding machine, so I cant mess with it
<BeckySanderlin`x> what are you encoding may i ask?
<ChinnoDog> so hungry
<SamuraiAlba> DVDs
<SamuraiAlba> Moving the whole library from DVD to HD for the network
<SamuraiAlba> back
<SamuraiAlba> DVD library to HD over net
<SamuraiAlba> MKV files.  No compression
<SamuraiAlba> 2TB should do it
<MutantTurkey> went sledding: 0 slept all day: 1
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: hey i managed to get a different cable for my droid, still same errors : | I think i'll have to return to the at&t store and get a new one
<BeckySanderlin`x> umm
<BeckySanderlin`x> Playstation 3: Hackers fail0verflow respond to #Sony lawsuit, release all tools to public
<BeckySanderlin`x> is this good or bad ^
<MutantTurkey> nice nice
<MutantTurkey> this is good
<MutantTurkey> sony can suck it for taking away our rights
<BeckySanderlin`x> Release all tools to public: http://j.mp/elI1pk
<PennBot> Title: hermesEOL/fail0verflow - GitHub (at j.mp)
<MutantTurkey> lets see what github does now :p
<MutantTurkey> "GITHUB RESPONDS BY DISABLING FAIL0VERFLOW, STARTS OPERATION GITBACK BY MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF ANONS TROLLING FROM REDDIT"
<BeckySanderlin`x> wut?
<BeckySanderlin`x> srs?
<MutantTurkey> no i was kidding
<MutantTurkey> google is so crappy these days. they seriously dont return good results
<MutantTurkey> they will get like one or two search terms and ignore the rest unless you make it explicit
<BeckySanderlin`x> you want the original link?
<BeckySanderlin`x> hxxp://psx-scene.com/forums/f149/all-fail0verflow-tools-released-75532/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-13
<JonathanD> Ohio has a podcast :(
<JonathanD> why don't we have a podcast :(
<rmg51> because we don't have anything to say?
<JonathanD> oh :(
<JonathanD> well aren't we boring
<rmg51> not as boring as N.J. :-D
<JonathanD> there is that.
<JonathanD> MD is more active than NJ. And theres 5 people in MD
<rmg51> all we have to do is hold an Ubuntu Hour and podcast it
<rmg51> that should make you happy
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD:  before we can have a podcast we need to be able to create an agenda! Our meetings didn't even happen, let alone have a plan. baby steps....
<ChinnoDog> next meeting, we need a venue.
<ChinnoDog> now, sleep
<InHisName> Hrm?   Make a podcast out of the PACSlinux 1pm Sat meetings ????
<coz_> hey guys
<BeckySanderlin`x> k
<jedijf> o
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<SamuraiAlba> Defence level 5!
<SamuraiAlba> WOOWOO!
<InHisName> out goofin' off are we, SamuraiAlba ?
<SamuraiAlba> Aye
<SamuraiAlba> It is t3h funs
<InHisName> anyone hardware hacker type junkie ?
<BeckySanderlin`x> ?
<SamuraiAlba> whatcha need to know?
<InHisName> There's a free-for-all kill our server give away at sparkfun.com   get up to $100 products up to 10 correct questions.  $150,000 total today at 11am.  May last an hour or so till gone.
<JonathanD> you have to be an existing customer, I think.
<JonathanD> this year
<InHisName> nope
<JonathanD> oh?
<JonathanD> hmm
<InHisName> if not, then you ONLY get to answer 10 questions.  NO credit for years of good customer etc.
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> got it
<JonathanD> server is timing out :P
<InHisName> t -14
<InHisName> all calm etc and pings only 100ms.
<InHisName> We'll see how diff at 11:02am
<JonathanD> took me 3 tries to get the front page to load.
<InHisName> wierd.   I am fine here, I registerd and browsing products etc.  Countdown timer updates ever second for me.
<JonathanD> I'll switch ISPs
<JonathanD> Something broke.
<JonathanD> ...not to worry. We've logged this error and will be looking into it.
<JonathanD> nifty :p
<InHisName> Now mine too
<JonathanD> is broke?
<InHisName> I did a refresh
<InHisName> another page is still counting down.  (local timer ?)
<JonathanD> it's being reported lots in #sparkfun
<JonathanD> I think the timer is javascript or somesuch.
<JonathanD> home page unreachable
<InHisName> I was just browsing products just a bit ago.  Leaving the one page alone and opening new tabs - "something broke"
<JonathanD> someone suggested they might be switching to a different server.
<JonathanD> it's back
<InHisName> Seems lots jumping in 'line' to access at 11:00  has drug down the server already.
<InHisName> I'm back now , pings still at 100ms
<InHisName> forgot to test while 'busy'.
<JonathanD> I had a ping going
<JonathanD> it's always been 100
<InHisName> maybe they took it down to make some changes.
<InHisName> slow again
<InHisName> now:  server taking to long to respond ubuntu msg.
<JonathanD> timing out again.
<InHisName> wow 780 people on #sparkfun and climbing
<JonathanD> yup
<JonathanD> site is craaaaaaaaaaaawling
<JonathanD> something broke!
<JonathanD> InHisName: are you getting anywhere?
<InHisName> no kidding
<JonathanD> 16:03:06 -!- Irssi: #sparkfun: Total of 875 nicks [8 ops, 0 halfops, 40 voices, 827 normal]
<InHisName> still pinging at 99ms
<InHisName> http stuck
<JonathanD> yeah, I can't get a useful page to load
<JonathanD> channel is past 900 already.
<InHisName> re-trying....   got a tab title but stuck again.
<JonathanD> maybe I'l give up and have food instead.
<InHisName> enjoy the eating
<JonathanD> perhaps when I come back it'll work more :)
<JonathanD> I don't really need anything anyway.
<JonathanD> I'd like to build a thermostat thingy.
<InHisName> if no one is getting in then maybe it will last a few hours instead.
<InHisName> pings went from 99 to 300ish ms
<SamuraiAlba> cant make an account!
<SamuraiAlba> They broke it >.<
<SamuraiAlba> can someone order an Arduino Uno for me? :)
<JonathanD> 1242
<JonathanD> yay! I got a blank white page!
<SamuraiAlba> I got to the create page!
<JonathanD> lucky
<SamuraiAlba> I just want an Uno.  I'm not greedy
<JonathanD> additional fail
<JonathanD> no more blank white page, back to timing out
<ChinnoDog> Like chimps pressing a button to get food...
<JonathanD> except in this case the food IS the button.
<JonathanD> (or buttons)
<SamuraiAlba> I might just have to wait and pay for it :O
<JonathanD> I did just manage to get an error page.
<JonathanD> which is a major improvement
 * ChinnoDog steals some coffee
<ChinnoDog> The Ubuntu Hour guidelines say to wear something with the Ubuntu logo. hrm
<ChinnoDog> I have a strap with a clip at the end of it. No shirt though.
<JonathanD> are we having an ubuntu hour?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I have some pins
<JonathanD> I think.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: Ubuntu Hour is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<PennBot> Okay.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: we talked about it. Were you here for last meeting?
<JonathanD> nope
<JonathanD> I accidentally attended ohios meeting but I missed PAs
<ChinnoDog> :o
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: But you aren't even near Ohio
<JonathanD> I know :(
<JonathanD> someone gave me bad irc directions and I got lost.
<JonathanD> :P
<JonathanD> in any event
<JonathanD> when is this day, ChinnoDog
<JonathanD> and where?
<PennBot> It has been said that and where are the warehouses located, JonathanD
<JonathanD> and can I bring the giant penguin?
<ChinnoDog> ... giant penguins?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> http://jdsnetwork.com/images/100_0243.JPG
<ChinnoDog> hrm
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: we're going to make him an ubuntu hat at some point
<JonathanD> :O I'm logged in!
<JonathanD> I'm taking the quiz :D
<JonathanD> if it loads
 * EvilPhoenix yawns
<InHisName> JonathanD: did you get 1st question already ?
<JonathanD> no
<JonathanD>  ican't see the first question yet
<InHisName> I got to login once so far, then lost cnx.
<InHisName> Oh, now 2nd login.
<erstazi> 2.6.37 drm-intel-next didn't like my laptop. haha
<JonathanD> free day is over.
<JonathanD> InHisName:
<SamuraiAlba> yeah
<SamuraiAlba> I never got in :(
<InHisName> I got TO question 1 twice but couldn't get fully submitted without loosing it.
<SamuraiAlba> grrr
<SamuraiAlba> DMV WONT tell me why my license is suspended
<MutantTurkey> http://i.imgur.com/w3iXJ.jpg
<ChinnoDog> ...
<ChinnoDog> wiki.ubuntu.com is kinda slow
<andrew> that's not news
<andrew> it's always been slow
<ChinnoDog> Oh. Well, it is still slow.
<pleia2> it gives 500 errors most of the time when you save now too
<pleia2> poor ole wiki
<ssweeny> it can't handle the slick new theme
<ChinnoDog> we haz agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/IRCagenda
<PennBot> Title: PennsylvaniaTeam/IRCagenda - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: agenda?
<PennBot> Dunno, ChinnoDog.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/IRCagenda
<PennBot> I hear ya, ChinnoDog.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-14
<MutantTurkey> o/ anyone around?
<andrew> nope
<MutantTurkey> andrew: can i ask nobody to do a quick favor?
<andrew> nobody will consider once he/she hears what is requested
<MutantTurkey> if no-one is running gnome, on a ubuntu box or not, could they use their preferred application to see how much memory gnome-settings-daemon is using including RSS and VSIZE
 * EvilPhoenix yawns
<MutantTurkey> :|
 * EvilPhoenix is running gngome everywhere :P
<EvilPhoenix> gnome*
<MutantTurkey> pokerface.
<andrew> "preferred application"?
<MutantTurkey> or command line utility
<MutantTurkey> {htop, ps, top, qps}
<andrew> have you seen the 'tast manager'-like program
<andrew> ?
<andrew> forget the name of it off hand
<MutantTurkey> gnome-task-manager maybe?
<andrew> somethig like that
<MutantTurkey> it used mono so i got rid of it
<MutantTurkey> gnome-system-control maybe
<MutantTurkey> gnome-system-monitor
<MutantTurkey> qps, though based on Qt is excellent
<andrew> something like that
<MutantTurkey> anyway would you mind checking that out?
<andrew> i'd check, but I'm not at my desktop
<MutantTurkey> FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU
<MutantTurkey> :p its cool
<jedijf> SER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<jedijf> jimf      6043  0.0  0.4  29852  9620 ?        Ssl  Jan13   0:01 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<jedijf> ok, where is he?
<jedijf> @later tellMutantTurkey jimf      6043  0.0  0.4  29852  9620 ?        Ssl  Jan13   0:01 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<PennBot> Dunno.
<jedijf> @later tell MutantTurkey jimf      6043  0.0  0.4  29852  9620 ?        Ssl  Jan13   0:01 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<PennBot> jedijf: The operation succeeded.
<andrew> why is gnome-power-manager taking up so much memory?
<andrew> Morning
<jedijf> andrew: pmap $pid and receive your answer(s)
<andrew> hrmm...
<andrew> 0000000000ca0000 216564K rw---    [ anon ]
<jedijf> haha yeah anon...that sucks
<jedijf> device id is zero too
<andrew> :(
<andrew>  total           497704K
<jedijf> do pmap -d too
<jedijf> nice summary
<andrew> offset/device for that row is all 0
<jedijf> yeah i said that...that's when it doesn't know
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<lamalex> hi ChinnoDog
<pleia2> lamalex: how's dallas?
<lamalex> pleia2, cold
<pleia2> hah
<ChinnoDog> Colder than Portland?
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> I think it's about the same but with less snow
<ChinnoDog> wow, there are a lot of islands NE of Portland
 * ChinnoDog would like one plz
 * pleia2 has been sailing around them
<pleia2> fun times
<ChinnoDog> How do I get one? haha
<ChinnoDog> I guess I need a boat first or I will be a castaway
<ChinnoDog> @fight pleia2 caligula
<PennBot> I don't have a clue.
<ChinnoDog> oh
 * ChinnoDog thinks pleia2's cats get a lot of internet coverage
<jedijf> < jedijf> @fight pleia2 caligula chinnodog
<jedijf> 18:32 < Pacs_Bot> jedijf: caligula: 123000, pleia2: 446, chinnodog: 208
<rmg51> jedijf, if you get to PACS early, look for me by the fireplace
<rmg51> Teddy wants to keep his paws warm :-D
<jedijf> what time do you go to first sig?
<jedijf> anyways, that's near the coffee/espresso so......
<rmg51> first sig is 10
<rmg51> I'm usually there by 8:30
<jedijf> i'm usuallt cursing by 8:30
<rmg51> for you that's a win win
<jedijf> i was thinking what i was going to order...thinking americano tepid
<rmg51> do they have hot chocolate?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-15
<ChinnoDog> you ordered it tepid?
<MutantTurkey> any favorite gtk themes? i can't seem to be happy :/
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: thanks you confirmed my fears about gnome-settings-daemon
<jedijf> lol fears....what's a little memory in 2011
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i don't like it too hot
<jedijf> i am pre-planning tomorrow's caffeine
<waltman> pacs starts at *8*?  8 *AM*?
<rmg51> yep
<waltman> yeesh
<waltman> it's been a very long time since I was last at a pacs meeting
<rmg51> that depends on which sigs you go to
<jedijf> la salle?
<waltman> might've been 20 years ago
<jedijf> waltman: ^^^
<waltman> could've been, yes
<waltman> I don't see anything about sigs on the schedule page
<jedijf> groups
<rmg51> http://pacsnet.org/meetingdayschedule.php
<PennBot> Title: PACS - Meeting Day Schedule (at pacsnet.org)
<waltman> oh, so each of those is a sig?
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> pick one....or two or three......
<waltman> I'm not sure there's enough there for me to want to spend $20/yr
<jedijf> 10 now
<jedijf> 20 gets you 2
<waltman> http://pacsnet.org/membership.php says $20
<PennBot> Title: PACS - Membership Information (at pacsnet.org)
<rmg51> what's it worth to hang out with jedijf me and Teddy? ;-)
<jedijf> i have to see if that 10 thing is permanent
<jedijf> then have them change that
<rmg51> this year only
<waltman> it's $10 *and* getting to willow grove at half past dark on a saturday morning
<jedijf> some people come at noon
<jedijf> like larry lavins, you may know him
<waltman> nope
<waltman> I seem to recall that the last time I went to pacs I ran into an old boss of mine, and that seemed reason enough to not head back
<jedijf> you could start a perl sig\
<MutantTurkey> waltman: thats a bit scary
<waltman> yes
<MutantTurkey> how is the linux sig? i keep meaning to stop by but i've had saturday classes last semester and now band practice on saturdays.
<waltman> I've run into him at other events since then
<jedijf> keep practicing
<MutantTurkey> the sig is that bad?
<rmg51> what can we say, Teddy is the sig leader :-/
<jedijf> it's ok
<pleia2> lol
<MutantTurkey> :p lolol
<rmg51> no one else wants it
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: it's really odd, but most of the worls is afraid...so there are a lot of attendees who don't use linux...yet....for years...but keep coming
<MutantTurkey> o.o
<MutantTurkey> I'd feel sort of foolish without a mobile device running linux.
<waltman> yes, that was the other impression I seem to recall.  lots and lots of newbies at pacs.
<jedijf> is old, seasoned, newbie a possible description
<jedijf> newbie as state of being, not as statement of time trying
<MutantTurkey> noob is a state of being, newbie is someone new
<jedijf> then noobs it is
<jedijf> but it is on the weekend.....so
<MutantTurkey> <wait for relevent link>
<MutantTurkey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L2xmPSGy1M
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - 10 ways to tell if you're a noob (Official HH Video) (at www.youtube.com)
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you could do an arch preo though
<jedijf> preso
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: i would definitely be interested in that
<jedijf> pick a month; it's yours
<MutantTurkey> I've got to show up to one first and get a feel first
<rmg51> well hurry up :-/
<jedijf> 3rd sat of every month
<rmg51> you only have till June
<MutantTurkey> and then what happens :o
<jedijf> summer
<MutantTurkey> you guys take a summer break?
<jedijf> yep
<jedijf> jul-aug no meeting
<rmg51> that's from all those years meeting in UMMS
<MutantTurkey> I always forgot you guys met at UMMS
<MutantTurkey> not so fond memories of that place
<jedijf> i liked that place
<jedijf> cafeteria++
<MutantTurkey> the caf is quite nice
<MutantTurkey> being a student in UM just makes you dislike any notion of it
<rmg51> the internet sucked
<MutantTurkey> word.
<jedijf> it was a nice venue for pacs though
<MutantTurkey> did you meet in just the caf?
<rmg51> if only they didn't charge us
<jedijf> no, the rooms, cafe was common area
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> what was the reason for moving to giant?
<jedijf> free as in beer
<MutantTurkey> you can just sign up and get in for free?
<rmg51> nope
<jedijf> 10 bucks a year currently, i think
<rmg51> they charged by the room
<MutantTurkey> 10 bucks a year is still well worth it
<MutantTurkey> what do you think the chance of running gigs there is?
<rmg51> first time is free
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: the second time is double charge
<rmg51> yep
<jedijf> running gigs?
<rmg51> unless you come as a presenter
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: like bands
<MutantTurkey> Willow Grove lacks a real venue
<rmg51> not that kind of place
<jedijf> willow inn....what's sally's called now? - the vfw
<jedijf> big something
<MutantTurkey> vfw and moose
<MutantTurkey> big heads is not large
<jedijf> how big do you need?
<jedijf> vfw on computer rd
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: I have no idea, a few other music buds were talking about trying to get a open mic night or monthly thing running
<MutantTurkey> actually, Fresh Ground Coffee House is nice, its up at a church by Woodlawn park. they doo monthly shows. free coffee + good bands.
<MutantTurkey> ah. xfce4.8 is quite night
<MutantTurkey> integration <3
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Only a couple more of SAT classes until I can go to the PACS meetings again, finally.   I'll be there in Feb.
<SamuraiAlba> Cool :)
<teddy-dbear> it's nice by the fireplace
<teddy-dbear> my paws will be toasty warm :-[
<SamuraiAlba> oooh comcast business...
<SamuraiAlba> does that mean that they give you the business and are worse than home?
<jedijf> =[~-o9o][\
<teddy-dbear> ?
<SamuraiAlba> my comcast home connection at my grandmothers drops constantly, even after a new pole drop, pole amp, house amp, and modem
<MutantTurkey> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<MutantTurkey> anyone going to see Coheed at the Electric Factory coming up?
<teddy-dbear> why aren't you at PACS MutantTurkey?
<MutantTurkey> teddy-dbear: schwat?
<teddy-dbear> why aren't you at the PACS Linix SIG?
<MutantTurkey> good question
<MutantTurkey> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-01-16
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: aren't you nearly walking distance from PACS meetings ?
<InHisName> No SAT classes and you STILL 'forgot' and hung around irc / home.
<EvilPhoenix> hehe
<EvilPhoenix> heh*
<InHisName> Hey EvilPhoenix have you considered changing your name to EvilTucson ?
<EvilPhoenix> hm?
<PennBot> Somebody said hm is a hmmmburger, EvilPhoenix
<EvilPhoenix> lol?
<PennBot> I WILL SHOOT YOU. I WILL SHOOT YOU IN THE FACE
<EvilPhoenix> PennBot:  go die in a fire
<PennBot> I don't know, EvilPhoenix.
<InHisName> he he ?
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: i am definitely within walking
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: sorry i have no excuses other than sloth
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: like a ten minute walk, in fact i was just at giant
 * InHisName suggests MutantTurkey change his name to MutantSloth.
<MutantTurkey> SlothTurkey works also
<InHisName> Hmmmmmm, TurkeySloth ?
<InHisName> SlothfulTheMutantTurnkey
<MutantTurkey> SlothfulMutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> everyone dig my deliciously redesigned case i worked on all day http://twitpic.com/3qfgq5
<PennBot> Title: Twitpic - Share photos on Twitter (at twitpic.com)
 * ChinnoDog yawns loudly
 * MutantTurkey yawns even louder
<InHisName> Nice nap!
<InHisName> So missingMutantSloth, what is it ?   lego PC ?
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<rmg51> hi peep
<pumba_> hello !!
<pumba_> i'm desperate :(
<pleia2> for..?
<pleia2> cookies?
<PennBot> OMNOMNOMNOMNOM
<pumba_> its been 4 hours im trying to install burg
<pumba_> but there's no way i can get out of it :(
<InHisName> peeps?  peepingChinnoDog ?
<pleia2> burg?
<pumba_> yeah
<pumba_> burg!
<pleia2> google tells me that's a bootloader
<pumba_> yes
<pumba_> it transform grub
<pumba_> into a graphical bootloader
<pumba_> but it seems a nightmare to install it
<pumba_> i already scre*ed the bootloader 2 times
<pumba_> :(
<pleia2> not surprising :)
<pumba_> its just 3 commands,
<pumba_> but i dont know why everyone can install it
<pleia2> doesn't look to be a very mature project, I'm sure it has tons of bugs
<pumba_> and me not!
<pleia2> unless you're really experienced with bootloaders I'd stick with grub
<pumba_> but its kinda ugly that console interface...
<pumba_> i wanted something that could look good
<pumba_> when I boot my laptop
<pumba_> since i have also windows
<pleia2> grub is themeable
<pumba_> oh!
<pumba_> you mean that i can do that even with grub?
<pleia2> probably a better idea than installing a whole new bootloader :)
<pumba_> how? are there any addon packages?
<pumba_> I tried to search but couldnt find any
<pleia2> google for: grub theme
<pleia2> you'll find lots of how-tos and things
<pleia2> I've only ever themed lilo back in the day
<ChinnoDog> does the theme go beyond the splash screen? I customized the splash when I was booting Win and OSX with Ubuntu on my laptop.
<pleia2> splash screen?
<pleia2> this is a theme for the grub menu
<ChinnoDog> oh. k.
<pumba_> its hard... its hard
<pumba_> how can i check if i have grub or grub2?
<pleia2> what version of ubuntu are you running and when did you install it?
<pumba_> i installed it earlier today,
<pumba_> 10.10
<pleia2> grub2
<pumba_> at boot i have nothing coloured, or graphical
<pleia2> ubuntu switched with version 9.10
<pumba_> is that normal?
<pleia2> it certainly won't be graphical
<pumba_> there's not even a splash image while ubuntu boots up
<pumba_> just a black screen, and then comes the desktop
<pleia2> probably want to tackle one issue at a time :)
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<jedijf> pumba_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20and%20Theming
<PennBot> Title: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jedijf> call me silly, but grub (either) is prettiest when it just works....don't need fancy images to do that work...reminds me of a dapperly dressed garbage collector....but, whatever floats your boat
<jedijf> pumba_: actually i like turning quiet and slash off and watching the text roll by...very matrix'ish in a useful kinda way
<jedijf> now to get flash to recognize my webcam.....what drama
<SamuraiAlba> could be worse
<SamuraiAlba> could be out of nachos
<jedijf> never had nachos....it's pretty bad
<jedijf> dimdim server...albeit orphaned...i like it
<jedijf> paison
<jedijf> camera works in chrome, not ff
<ChinnoDog> webchatSanderlin: IRC client malfunction?
<webchatSanderlin> nope
<webchatSanderlin> im on my broken c2d
<ChinnoDog> You fixed it?
<webchatSanderlin> i think so, but now i have a problem w/ windows
<webchatSanderlin> UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME
<webchatSanderlin> error at startup
<webchatSanderlin> so i had a 8.04 live cd and im on that now trying to figure out waht to do next
<ChinnoDog> Did you replace the broken motherboard or do something else to fix it?
<webchatSanderlin> i got a new c2d and mobo
<ChinnoDog> Your mass storage controller probably changed
<ChinnoDog> I would like to say that won't be an issue to fix, but, it can be. Boot to your Win CD and run repair
<webchatSanderlin> i dont have a win cd
<webchatSanderlin> never did
<webchatSanderlin> when i got windows 7 i did the beta
<webchatSanderlin> then when it went live, i bought a cd key
<webchatSanderlin> so..
<webchatSanderlin> im currently googling to see what i can do, if i cant do anything.. iuno.. ill have to buy windows i guess
<ChinnoDog> I don't know how to repair that without a CD
<ChinnoDog> You need to load the new driver for the mass storage controller at boot but that would mean manually installing the new driver into the file system and the registry. idk how to do that or if anyone does.
<ChinnoDog> Without the correct mass storage driver you can't even boot into safe mode
<EvilPhoenix> what broke where?
 * EvilPhoenix has done several Windows / Ubuntu / Linux multi-boot installs
<EvilPhoenix> so what broke :P
<EvilPhoenix> did someone screw up Windows?
<ChinnoDog> webchatSanderlin: It is also possible that your volume is corrupted, but without access to chkdsk....
<ChinnoDog> That possibility is much less likely given that you just swapped motherboards
<ChinnoDog> EvilPhoenix: I privmsg'd you but the server said you are in +g which enables server side ignore
<EvilPhoenix> lolwhoops
<EvilPhoenix> someone was spamming me earlier
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<EvilPhoenix> fixed
<webchatSanderlin> i dont know
<webchatSanderlin> im in webchat
<webchatSanderlin> i dont know if my volume is corrupted, i see the windows splash screen when i but
<webchatSanderlin> boot8
<webchatSanderlin> *****
<webchatSanderlin> but
<webchatSanderlin> it BSOD's after that
<ChinnoDog> The native driver gets loaded during boot. Until then it is using int13 extensions
<EvilPhoenix> ehhh
<EvilPhoenix> so ChinnoDog got me up to speed on your issue, webchatSanderlin
<EvilPhoenix> so Windows went fubar?
<webchatSanderlin> yup
<EvilPhoenix> from what ChinnoDog said: (a) your mobo died, and you replaced it.  (b) Before the mobo died, it was all working fine, but now it cant boot to the drive with the new mobo.
<EvilPhoenix> right?
<EvilPhoenix> webchatSanderlin:  ^
<webchatSanderlin> yes
<EvilPhoenix> which win7 operating system?
<EvilPhoenix> beta?  starter?  retail version?
<EvilPhoenix> i must know this
<webchatSanderlin> umm
<webchatSanderlin> well it was w7 beta, then i got a ultimate cd key
<webchatSanderlin> and put that in when beta went live
<EvilPhoenix> did you actually update beta to the full win7 ultimate?
<EvilPhoenix> because in the event you didnt see anything happen
<EvilPhoenix> its quite possibly still beta
<EvilPhoenix> and that may be an issue
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<webchatSanderlin> no, i did update it
<webchatSanderlin> i played on it for months
<webchatSanderlin> w/ it updated
<webchatSanderlin> to full win7 ultimate
<webchatSanderlin> then pc died
<webchatSanderlin> now im back up
<webchatSanderlin> but its giving me that error
<EvilPhoenix> i've seen times when the drive gets damaged inadvertently with mobo death
<EvilPhoenix> so boot to a USB stick with linux and see if you can mount the windows disk in linux
<EvilPhoenix> if you cant
<EvilPhoenix> the drive is likely f'd
<EvilPhoenix> in some way
<EvilPhoenix> if you can
<EvilPhoenix> blame Windows and/or the new mobo
<EvilPhoenix> and reinstall Windows, even if you have to call Microsoft and request installation media
<webchatSanderlin> question: how can i tell which drive is my usb drive in linux using terminal?
<jedijf> webchatSanderlin: before you plug it in, open term; tail -f /var/log/messages and watch
<ChinnoDog> I usually just "sudo fdisk -l" and it is obvious because of the disk size reported.
<jedijf> after it's in, fdisk -l
<jedijf> haha yes
<ChinnoDog> A command that actually linked the IO interface to the device name would be better but idk what it is
<jedijf> mount
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: ^^^
<jedijf> that works if it automount
<jedijf> /dev/sdb1 on /media/0CBC-DA32 type vfat
<jedijf> /dev/sde1 on /media/TRAVELDRIVE
<ChinnoDog> if it automounts... another trick to circumvent the problem
<ChinnoDog> I want a command that tells me what devices are connected on what ports and what their PNP data says they are and what device linux sees it as
<ChinnoDog> If it can tell me that, it will work always regardless of states
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-09
<arcticchill360> hey
<arcticchill360> i guess no ones here
<arcticchill360> ok bye
<andrew> Don't you just love drive-bys?
<andrew> like arcticchill360?
<andrew> Stay awhile. We don't bit!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<anduril> mornin all
<waltman> Morning.
<jedijf> morning
<JonathanD> hey waltman, jedijf
<InHisName> good bit to you all
<morecheese> anyone here into wifi security and cracking? i am a bit (or was a lot last year) and i saw a story today about WPA networks now being much easier to crack thanks to an exploit in WPS (Wi-Fi Protected Security). anyone else hear about that?
<morecheese> apparently WPS makes your router vulnerable, which is pretty much every Linksys and Cisco access point/router
<morecheese> and you cant turn it off i guess
<morecheese> when i get home im checking if my belkin has it, and if it does im flashing to DD-WRT if it supports my model. if not, time for a new router.
<morecheese> heres a link to a FB post I made: https://www.facebook.com/GeekyAdam/posts/250514835021959
<morecheese> i set it public so u should be able to see it
<morecheese> or just friend request me, put #ubuntu-us-pa in msg or itll probably get deleted
<morecheese> jedijf: hey sorry just caught up on your responses to me...
<morecheese> trying to find php file i was working with to test commenting out nanorc php line, sec...
<morecheese> i literally forget what i was working on...
<morecheese> made up a new test.php file. with php include *uncommented* whitespace with no text to the right of it gets highlighted. with php include line *commented* out, the highlighting doesn't show up (neither does any syntax highlighting)
<morecheese> so it would appear my problem lies within the php include file...and any other include file that shows the whitespace highlighted
<morecheese> geez im really filling up the channel
<morecheese> anyways, ill check around online for an alternative php include file maybe
<morecheese> thanks
<jedijf> morecheese: comment out the php inclde in nanorc
<jedijf> the rc sets up highlighting for stuff
<morecheese> i know but then i lose all php syntax highlighting, so i need to alter the include file or find a new one...right?
<jedijf> or that
<morecheese> thanks for your diligent help
<adom|afk> is there a way to stop F1 from opening help when im in a terminal?
<adom|afk> i want to map F1 to something else in irssi, but it just opens help for gnome terminal
<MutantTurkey> hey can users run cron scripts?
<MutantTurkey> or create scripts for themselves
<pleia2> crontab -e
<pleia2> will open up the user crontab
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: thanks :)
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: you said something several days ago I thought I could help you with but I have no idea now what it was.
<MutantTurkey> darn
<MutantTurkey> :[
<JonathanD> It may have been in #Plug
<MutantTurkey> hmm
<MutantTurkey> something about droid?
<MutantTurkey> I recall talking about that
<JonathanD> tablet.
<MutantTurkey> right
<JonathanD> You asked about a tablet.
<MutantTurkey> tablets.
<MutantTurkey> Galaxy Tab vs Ipad2
<JonathanD> I have a little 7 inch android tablet which I love.
<JonathanD> And my dad just got one too.
<JonathanD> Because he loved mine so much.
<MutantTurkey> would you call your dad a techie? my mom wants one but isn't technically inclined
<JonathanD> My dad doesn't know his email address.
<JonathanD> Or how to find out what it is.
<MutantTurkey> okay cool
<MutantTurkey> also I have a little sister, a terrible twos toddler
<MutantTurkey> she  gets quite angry sometimes, she may throw a left hook or a few jabs at the screen
<MutantTurkey> will it hold up?
<MutantTurkey> also /r/philadelphia is my favorite
<waltman> JonathanD: Interesting. How does he get people to send him email?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: this is the same for many people I know. They have to lookup their own email
<waltman> shocking!
<waltman> madness!
<MutantTurkey> blues brothers
<waltman> Life must be so different for muggles.
<MutantTurkey> I neds more
<waltman> country blues brothers AND western blues brothers?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: today at work my boss asks me in a very heavy russia/romaiana accent saying "how to take this away and points at her homepage"
<MutantTurkey> took like 20 minutes to figure out she wanted to change it to anyother page
<waltman> "click on something"?
<waltman> where do you work?
<waltman> oh right, a turkey farm :)
<MutantTurkey> at Flori's Cafe'
<MutantTurkey> it's in Willow Grove
<MutantTurkey> up the street from the pacs meeting place giant
<waltman> and your boss doesn't know how to use a web browser?
<MutantTurkey> nope
<MutantTurkey> not really
<MutantTurkey> I dunno
<waltman> wow
<waltman> how is she at, say, breathing?
<MutantTurkey> she watches romainian soap operas all day
<MutantTurkey> probably has trouble, she smokes to much
<waltman> nice work if you can get it
<MutantTurkey> the place has great food
<waltman> is her name Flori?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<waltman> wild guess!
<waltman> heading home &
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: with cron, can I ask it to run a command with arguments? like */10 * * * * /usr/bin/foo -b blarg honk honk blarg
<pleia2> yes
<MutantTurkey> thanks
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: what about piping? :-)
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: you should really be doing tests to learn how to use it :)
<pleia2> but yes, pipes are fine
<MutantTurkey> :-) it's on an already deployed server
<MutantTurkey> I don't want to mess with it
<JonathanD> waltman: he makes me tell them.
<JonathanD> Or he just doesn't.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: the one I have probably would. It's solidly built.
<JonathanD> And not overly expensive.
<JonathanD> AND it fits in my jacket pocket.
<MutantTurkey> wow cool
<JonathanD> AND they're out of stock everywhere. Sorry, dad got the last one.
<JonathanD> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16858161002 is what I have.
<MutantTurkey> :[
<MutantTurkey> I am looking at 10" ones anyhow
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: don't like 10" :/
<JonathanD> They don't fit in pocket.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: crissi has an ipad now, too.
<MutantTurkey> women have large purses
<JonathanD> Yeah. She keeps hers in her purse. actually.
<adom> ASUS EEE Transformer is amazing. <-- my $.02
<JonathanD> Apparently my dad was up til midnight playing angry birds.
<JonathanD> adom: looks it to me, I didn't want to spend that kind of money.
<JonathanD> The wintec was $200, the ipad we didn't pay for. Work gave them out as part of our christmas bonus.
<adom> JonathanD: yeah its not the cheapest, but for the money compared to others its a heck of a machine
<adom> the Kindle Fire is only like $200 I think
<JonathanD> It is.
<JonathanD> It's not bad, either. My nieces have those.
<adom> but yeah, optional full keyboard for the Transformer is what got me
<adom> plus the keyboard has its own battery
<JonathanD> adom: I've realized if I'm somewhere I can use a keyboard, I'd rather pull out my thinkpad.
<adom> so if your tablet is going dead, plug in the keyboard dock and you've got 6 more hours
<adom> well
<adom> its just nice to have in a pinch
<JonathanD> and if I'm not, the tablet is "good enough"
<JonathanD> adom: I also have a full size folding pocket keyboard.
<JonathanD> for my phone and teblet.
<JonathanD> *tablet
<adom> you're at a coffee shop, work calls, servers down you need to do some commandline remote stuff. you pull out the keyboard dock base and go at it
<JonathanD> Got it at the thrift store. $18.
<adom> JonathanD: oh cool
<adom> lucky
<JonathanD> They have had some sweet tech deals at the thrift store lately.
<JonathanD> LCDs for $25. Sometimes less.
<adom> everyone talks about finding geek stuff at thrift stores. up here in shithole Erie, our thrift storese have nothing but old sweaters, stained couches, and TVs from the 70s.
<JonathanD> In one day I got 2 LCDs and the keyboard.
<adom> never, NEVER seen an LCD at a thrift store
<JonathanD> The LCDs were $13 and $6.50
<adom> a few CRT monitors *maybe*
<adom> nice
<JonathanD> 17 inch
<JonathanD> 1280x1024
<adom> wow
<JonathanD> Servicible, especially for that price.
<adom> thats decent
<adom> id have a wall of LCDs
<JonathanD> The 6.50 on has a scratch on the glass.
<JonathanD> Can't tell when it's on.
<adom> meh, log watcher
<JonathanD> I actually bought them to sell to people at work.
<JonathanD> ;P
<adom> ha
<JonathanD> right now they're down in my workshop though.
<JonathanD> and I'm slightly tempted just to keep them.
<JonathanD> We ended up spending over $100 that day at the thrift store and filled the whole car pretty much.
<MutantTurkey> I love my thinkpad
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> loveee it
<JonathanD> Thinkpads rock.
<MutantTurkey> wish I got the upgrade screen thouhg
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I found one here, in the trash.
<MutantTurkey> my viewing angle sucks HARD.
<MutantTurkey> and it double sucks because watching movies is unbearable basically
<JonathanD> Gave it to josh.
<MutantTurkey> I have the x220
<MutantTurkey> my mom loves it. she's rocking a 8 year old Dell business lappy
<MutantTurkey> which is chugging along amazingly
<JonathanD> I have a T61, T60, T42, and A21m.
<MutantTurkey> what do you think of the R series
<JonathanD> Always carry a spare, I say.
<JonathanD> I've never had an R.
<MutantTurkey> and what do you think about the lenovo outlet
<JonathanD> I've never purchased from the outlet personally.
<MutantTurkey> okay
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<JonathanD> But I've worked with outlet machines, no issues.
<JonathanD> I also have an x200 tablet (on loan)
<JonathanD> Which is a nifty little machine. If only touch worked on unity...
<adom> i have a T61 which is my DJing/music laptop...VirtualDJ and midi turntables. its all in a "gig backpack" with DJ headphones and audio cords.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I've found lenovo hasn't really made things worse.
<MutantTurkey> I hate unity
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: I am not totally impressed with my lappy
<MutantTurkey> it's broken
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: what lappy?
<MutantTurkey> top part of the screen is cracked
<MutantTurkey> my x220
<JonathanD> oh
<MutantTurkey> I haven't sent it back yet
<JonathanD> I think you mentioned that.
<JonathanD> a long time ago.
<MutantTurkey> because I am to damned dependent on it
<MutantTurkey> yeah.
<MutantTurkey> :/
<MutantTurkey> I have a 2 year warranty though
<MutantTurkey> so.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: you could borrow one of mine.
<adom> the only complaint i have for my T61 is that the left control button is to the right of the function button, which i ALWAYS hit thinking its control
<JonathanD> I've chipped a few pieces of plastic off my 61 now.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: I also am having trouble finding who to call
<MutantTurkey> the support numbers are like hard to locate
<MutantTurkey> no easy info
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: remind me later, I'll help you out.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I think you can call IBMs support number, still.
<JonathanD> and get to the right place.
<MutantTurkey> okay cool
<JonathanD> Depending on the warrenty, IBM techs service it.
<MutantTurkey> i've got to figure it out soon
<MutantTurkey> I just pulled out the original box so hopefully I can find the info pamphlet also
<JonathanD> 1–800–426–7378
<JonathanD> Try that. At worse they'll tell you they don't support that.
<JonathanD> But I think there are still interconnects between them.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: and seriously, if you want to borrow something while it's serviced, let me know.
<MutantTurkey> I will do
<JonathanD> I don't have a spare cord, but yours should work with the T60
<MutantTurkey> ok
<JonathanD> if you have a yellow plug, anyway.
<MutantTurkey> does it run linux windows what?
<MutantTurkey> yellow plug = check
<JonathanD> well, I'm putting the factory disk back in it tonight.
<JonathanD> So it'll be the factory build, Xp probably.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: if so you can wipe the main disk, just leave the recovery partition in case I sell it or something later.
<MutantTurkey> are you kidding? I love XP
<MutantTurkey> and are you selling it?
<MutantTurkey> I would possibly interested in purchasing it
<JonathanD> I might be.
<JonathanD> I've been keeping it as a backup.
<MutantTurkey> okay well then keep it
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<JonathanD> Like you, I would die if my laptop failed.
<JonathanD> :p
<MutantTurkey> I can't stand using my desktop anymore
<JonathanD> It's my whole life on here.
<MutantTurkey> actually its just collecting dust.
<MutantTurkey> Likewise
<JonathanD> The only thing I don't do is game. Thats on the desktop.
<MutantTurkey> makes sense
<JonathanD> desktops getting a new hardrive tonight :)
<MutantTurkey> the eraserhead isn't good for shooter games
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: works pretty well for me...
<MutantTurkey> really?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: it's less precise, but you have more range.
<JonathanD> So it depends on the game.
<MutantTurkey> maybe I'm still a padewon
<JonathanD> by range I mean, you don't have to lift the mouse like a desktop
<MutantTurkey> I stick with the keys most of the time
<MutantTurkey> right that is a advantage
<InHisName> Good evening all
<MutantTurkey> wohoo my work today did an 64% performance increase to our homepage for drexel!!!
<MutantTurkey> BOSS!
<MutantTurkey> i even did a whole test script using curl and then used gnumeric to average the results
<MutantTurkey> feeling great
<jedijf> philly++ last weekend homicide free
<MutantTurkey> wow
<InHisName> souped up your boss's web site, heh, MutantTurkey ?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: you're at drexel?
<waltman> and you have a homepage there?
<jedijf> waltman: your page 303'ing?
<jedijf> 404
<jedijf> night typing
<MutantTurkey> waltman: working on a math project
<MutantTurkey> for the math forum
<MutantTurkey> waltman: doing an internship therre
<MutantTurkey> I don't go there though
<waltman> No, it looks ok.
<MutantTurkey> thinking about it
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Ah, cool. I know a lot of people who went through there.
<MutantTurkey> http://144.118.94.210/mathimages/index.php/Main_Page  I don't think that is externally viewable
<MutantTurkey> does it load up?
<waltman> yep!
<MutantTurkey> really?
<waltman> yep!
<MutantTurkey> should server up in 2.X seconds
<MutantTurkey> the real one is here http://mathforum.org/mathimages/index.php/Main_Page
<MutantTurkey> loads in like 6-7
<waltman> Welcome all those who enjoy interesting images, to the Math Images Project!
<MutantTurkey> the worst designed wiki of all time
<MutantTurkey> I am doing my part to help reorganize it
<waltman> nice
<MutantTurkey> 64 percent in one day
<MutantTurkey> I think i'll wait till tomorrow to announce my other bumps
<InHisName> last modified 23 July 2010
<InHisName> What were you changing ?
<InHisName> some sub page ?
<MutantTurkey> with mediawiki custom php has to be embedded with an external page
<MutantTurkey> so basically that page never ever changes
<MutantTurkey> because it includes another page (the real homepage)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-10
<MutantTurkey> anyone go to planet fitness?
<MutantTurkey> A Low $10.00 Initiation Fee, Only $10.00 per month
<MutantTurkey> Plus applicable taxes
<MutantTurkey> that is the deal
<MutantTurkey> yet the subtext says ". Billed monthly to a checking account or credit card. Rate Guarantee Fee of $29.00 will be billed on or shortly after October 1st."
<MutantTurkey> what does that mean?
<InHisName> Still fixin' MutantTurkey ?
<beta0x64> is anyone here?
<InHisName> Nope, you're gone already
<Resistance> :P
<InHisName> Hi capicitance
<waltman> http://shirt.woot.com/
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: sup?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<InHisName> yes such a fine morning it is !
<EvilResistance> as long as there's coffee, then yes it is
<adom> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-11
<rmg51> Morning
 * InHisName comes back for another round of 'good mornings'
<JonathanD> Morning!
<adom> morning!
<InHisName> mid morning !
<rmg51> morning  again
<JonathanD> howdy adom, InHisName, rmg51
<InHisName> howdy, JonathanD - what are u up to today ?
<JonathanD> soldering!
<JonathanD> poorly.
<InHisName> I did a lousy soldering job back in 7th grade metal shop.  Making a letter holder.
<JonathanD> I couldn't find a suitable power cord for this snapgear
<JonathanD> so I soldered leads to it.
<InHisName> I do MUCH better with little wires to each other, components to ckt boards etc.
<JonathanD> I love listening to disk spin up.
<InHisName> I have a Perkin-Elmer disk drive I could sell you for the GREAT start up sounds.
<InHisName> 5 meg removable and 5 meg fixed.   14" platters.   Doesn't pop a 15A breaker at startup.  So can use at home even.
<JonathanD> heh :p
<InHisName> Works with an older buss than PCI ----> S100
<JonathanD> No thanks ;)
<InHisName> So if you need an IMSAI computer to go with that ........
<InHisName> I have a couple
<JonathanD> I think you need to clean out the cloest.
<JonathanD> *closet
<InHisName> Wont fit in closet.
<JonathanD> I meant that in the... never mind. You know what I meant :p
<InHisName> Wife would be EXCITED about the added real-estate in the basement
<JonathanD> InHisName: and thats exactly why I can't get anything else ;)
<JonathanD> Have you seen my basement? :)
<InHisName> So you're stuck reading flat screen ads, while using NTSC tvs at home also ?
<InHisName> My wife complains she can't see her OWN.
<JonathanD> I just have an excess of computer equipment.
<InHisName> 9 PCs, 2 S100, 2 lappys, and oh yeah - one HP touchpad
<JonathanD> I have you beat. Although you win on "most S100s"
<InHisName> not counting the dismantled ones
<JonathanD> http://jdsnetwork.com/images/100_2770.JPG My servers. I have 8 Dell desktops in the basement, an HP desktop for the kids, a gaming machine for me, 4 thinkpads of various ages, and crissis lenovo. (non thinkpad version).
<JonathanD> and a dozen or so more dells under the porch.
<JonathanD> when we moved, I left an 8 foot stack of towers in the dining room for a scrap guy who came to take them for the aluminum.
<JonathanD> I can't bring anything else home. I'll be shot :P
<InHisName> Oh I remember that picture - the fancy IBM stack
<JonathanD> My little vmware cluster.
<InHisName> I've listed a few more interesting items on craigslist.   No calls.
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  which items are you listing on CL?
<InHisName> 350Mhz PC  with real Pentium II
<JonathanD> My switches are available. If anyone still wants 100Mbit stuff.
<InHisName> LARGE CRT monitor 21"    No calls.
<EvilResistance> JonathanD:  how much are you selling a single switch for?  I've used the switches up i have lying around for my cluster of windows sandbox servers (MSDN does have some advantages)
<JonathanD> EvilResistance: 1 beer.
<JonathanD> EvilResistance: far as I'm concerned, you can have them.
<InHisName> whot a deal EvilResistance
<JonathanD> They have to be used together or you have to find a management module for the second one.
<JonathanD> They connect via a SCSI cable, which I have.
<JonathanD> and act as a single 48 port 100Mbit switch.
<EvilResistance> ooh
<EvilResistance> that'd actually be useful
<JonathanD> I was using them for network traffic with a seperate small gigglebit switch for iscsi.
<EvilResistance> brb
<EvilResistance> JonathanD:  how much do you want for em, or are you just freely giving them away (in which case, expect me to pay for shipping)
<JonathanD> EvilResistance: They're yours if you want them. No charge.
<JonathanD> I believe I got them from someone at plug for free myself.
<EvilResistance> how generous of you :P  and how lucky for you too.  i've got classes until 13:00 GMT-0500 but we can touch base via email regarding shipping costs, because I'd be more than happy to cover for them. (you can tell i'm interested in em :P)
<JonathanD> EvilResistance: where are you located?
<EvilResistance> JonathanD:  harrisburg pa +- 10 miles
<EvilResistance> zip 17057 if that helps
<JonathanD> We may be out harrisburg way in a few weeks.
<waltman> You've missed the Farm Show :(
<EvilResistance> :P
<JonathanD> waltman: I know.
<JonathanD> waltman: thanks for coming the other night, btw.
<EvilResistance> JonathanD:  probly easier to ship.  harrisburg's the generally closest city, but as i'm out at Penn State Harrisburg Campus (out in middletown, pa), if you're just passing through, it'd be easier to ship em
<waltman> Here's the south jersey rodeo I was telling you about -- http://www.cowtownrodeo.com/
<JonathanD> EvilResistance: ok.
<JonathanD> EvilResistance: can't check them tonight, I'm going down to hive.
<InHisName> You farm boys, did you ever watch a PBS program called "RedGreen"
<adom> <-- grew up on a 177acre farm. never heard of RedGreen show.
<InHisName> http://www.pbs.org/redgreen/
<InHisName> Episode #1 - "The Big Inboard"       .    .    .    .   ..  . The men at the lodge build a huge outboard motor out of a V8 engine. Red demonstrates the belt sander. Harold discusses sex education and bill teaches canoeing.
<InHisName> RedGreen shown on Harrisburg WITF-TV Channel 33 
<InHisName> Ohhh and its suposedly on chan 12 too in Philly
<JonathanD> if red is red then who is green?
<InHisName> Harold Green ?      Or maybe Bill Smith ?   (played by Rick Green)
<EvilResistance> JonathanD:  feel free to email me at trekcaptainusa-tw@ubuntu.com when you've checked them, i'll check that throughout the day.
<JonathanD> EvilResistance: ok. Probably be tomorrow morning.
<MutantTurkey> I don't understand this problem, I need to think of a solution
<JonathanD> 42
<MutantTurkey> A page loads taking 2.2 seconds of preprocessing time. The function called takes 1 second. If I comment out the function, it drops by 1 second
<MutantTurkey> YET. when I time the function with microtime, it tells me that it is taking almost no time at all. tenths of a second.
<MutantTurkey> either I am reading the microtimes wrong or echoing is taking a lot of time
<adom> i need to print a bunch of small pieces of paper that say the same thing. imagine taking 2-3 lines of text and printing 10-20 pieces of paper on an 8.5x11 sheet of paper. like making an 8.5x11 paper into business cards.
<adom> using windows or ubuntu
<adom> trying to figure out how Microsoft Word could do it
<waltman> adom: maybe make a table and copy the same text into each cell?
 * waltman shrugs
<waltman> it's easy to do in LaTeX :)
<adom> waltman: 1. don't know LaTeX and don't plan on learning it. 2. don't want to copy paste, want something that i can change the text and reprint if necessary
<adom> im sure its possible in Word, just need to figure it out
<waltman> Then it sounds like you might need to script it, which is beyond my meager Word skills.
<adom> .vbs scripting just to make an 8.5x11 into business cards seems excessive
<waltman> maybe you could find an open source address label app you could hack up to do what you want?
<adom> thats possible maybe...
<waltman> Googling for "open source business cards" returns a number of possibilities...
<waltman> You realize, of course, that there are many companies that will print up business cards to order for a small fee?
<adom> yeah but its not for business cards. im creating little password reset cards to give students when we reset their passwords to remember the temporary one.
<waltman> Aha!
<waltman> In debian there's a package called signing-party, and in that there's "gpg-key2ps: generate PostScript file with fingerprint paper strips".
<waltman> It prints up your gpg public keys in an n-by-2 table in postscript. Maybe you could change around that to print the reset cards.
<waltman> It's just a perl script. It shouldn't be too hard to modify.
<adom> meh. found the envelopes and labels feature in Word, that should do it.
<adom> for reference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/170130
<waltman> I'm sure there are lots of folks in the ubuntu channel looking for references to Microsoft Word documentation :)
<adom> almost had it, but gave up for the day
<adom> its one of those things i keep telling myself ill do but never get done
<adom> i like verbally telling students the new temporary password because then theres no pieces of paper lying in the lab with the students temp password
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-12
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: congrats on the Hac join
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: thx
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<adom> hey Topcat, do you use FOG to deploy Windows?
<adom> damn wrong chan sorry
<EvilResistance> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-13
<InHisName> Time to break nearly 9 hours of silence, bhahaha ha
<ChinnoDog> peep
<MutantTurkey> woopWOOOOPwoopp
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> weewub
<ChinnoDog> I have an encryption and bootloader puzzle to solve
<ChinnoDog> I want to use truecrypt to set up a hidden operating system on a removable drive but the removable drive isn't supported by the BIOS
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, you're saying that the BIOS cannot boot a/the usb drive?
<ChinnoDog> It is an ExpressCard SSD, and no it can not. There aren't any int13 extensions for it
<mikedep333> there are CD"s to help you boot to other drives
<mikedep333> maybe the "Super Grub2 disk" can do it
<ChinnoDog> I don't want to boot from a CD every time
<mikedep333> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<mikedep333> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<ChinnoDog> ok, so the requirements are more complicated than what I've said
<MutantTurkey> USE ARCHLINUX IT WILL SOLVE YOUR PROBLEm
<ChinnoDog> 1. I want the SSD to be bootable on systems that support bootable disks in the expresscard slot
<MutantTurkey> so whats the problem?
<ChinnoDog> 2. I want to hide my operating system using TrueCrypt in case the drive ever gets lost / stolen / confiscated
<mikedep333> ok, but if your bios does not support it, then when your system without the support will need to use the CD
<mikedep333> and when you put it in a system that does support directly booting, it will work
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I can compromise. http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?id=10425
<mikedep333> that said, I'm not very familiar with creating hidden OS's on drives w/ truecrypt
<ChinnoDog> I could buy one of those and leave it in the USB port
<ChinnoDog> That adds hardware
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, how about a way for your HDD"s bootloader to boot the expresscard SSD?
<ChinnoDog> I'm not that familiar with TrueCrypt, which is one of the problems. I could copy my /boot to the hard disk but that makes it harder to hide the existance of the OS on the ExpressCard
<ChinnoDog> The bootloader is Windows. Without int13 extensions it won't recognize anything in the ExpressCard slot until the OS loads drivers
<ChinnoDog> Linux has the same problem
<ChinnoDog> Until it loads the kernel from /boot the expresscard slot is invisible
<mikedep333> wait
<mikedep333> you expect the expresscard to be directly bootable
<mikedep333> but still have a hidden OS?
<mikedep333> a BIOS is going to look for a boot sector on the expresscard
<ChinnoDog> The bios does NOT look for the boot sector because it doesn't support bootable drives in the express card slot
<ChinnoDog> It doesn't have any int13 extensions for it
<ChinnoDog> Some laptops can do it, this one can't.
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, I'm talking about when you put it into other systems
<mikedep333> or do you plan to only keep the expresscard in this system?
<ChinnoDog> Oh. Yes, I want it to be bootable so I know that I will have to lay it out as a primary hard disk
<mikedep333> ok, if it's bootable though. people will know that there's an OS on it
<mikedep333> well, there is grub4dos
<ChinnoDog> Not with Truecrypt
<ChinnoDog> http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> I don't know how to link you to this section of the docs... uh
<ChinnoDog> http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=hidden-operating-system
<mikedep333> if there's a truecrypt bootsector on it, it is implicit that there's an OS on it
<mikedep333> you can encrypt it, but you can't hide the fact that there's something on it
<ChinnoDog> Yes, but the OS could be anything
<mikedep333> ok
<ChinnoDog> I could cram a tiny utility OS on it as the primary
<mikedep333> well, Ubuntu has a whole initrd environment
<mikedep333> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd
<mikedep333> where the "casper" script does all sorts of neat stuff
<mikedep333> such as loopmounting the root filesystem
<mikedep333> and grub4dos lets the window bootloader load up a grub2 bootloader
<mikedep333> http://sourceforge.net/projects/grub4dos/
<ChinnoDog> That alone won't be enough. Grub won't be able to see the expresscard drive
<ChinnoDog> Pretty sure it won't be visible until a kernel is loaded
<mikedep333> initrd involves a kernel
<mikedep333> but the initrd would have to do the job of the truecrypt boot sector
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<ChinnoDog> It could just chain to the boot loader on the ssd.
<ChinnoDog> If I can do that then I can break this into two separate problems
<ChinnoDog> 1. Chaining to the SSD bootloader and 2. Configuration of the SSD with operating systems and TrueCrypt
<ChinnoDog> My first step then should be to install a bootable operating system onto the SSD, and then the second step is to try to chainload it
<MobileTurkey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qv7k2_lc0M
<MobileTurkey> LOL
<mikedep333> ChinnoDog, good point
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> *yawn*
<JonathanD> Happy Friday.
<adom> happy Friday the 13th
<InHisName> Good lucky day all
<waltman> luck, schmuck
<ChinnoDog> ooh, Friday the 13th. So it is.
<adom> good question: in ubuntu's default file manager (Nautilus), when i open a folder that has images, that little bar pops up above the files with "The media contains digital photos" and a button that says "Open Shotwell Photo Manager". how do i get that to go away and not come back?
<JonathanD> EvilResistance
<EvilResistance> ohai
<JonathanD> Hey there.
<EvilResistance> hows things
<JonathanD> They are hefty little guys. 2 rack U, about 22 wide with the brackets attached, 14 deep, 4 tall.
<JonathanD> I fired everything up last night to make sure it works.
<EvilResistance> and does it all work?
<EvilResistance> (btw, i've seen heftier things.. dell poweredge rack-mounted servers for instance)
<JonathanD> it all works.
<JonathanD> I talked across both switches, too
<JonathanD> I think I mentioned this but they connect via a scsi-type cable on the back.
<EvilResistance> is pleia2 around?  i need to poke her regarding something
<EvilResistance> JonathanD:  and yes you did mention that :)
<EvilResistance> i assume you have said cable?
<pleia2> EvilResistance: you can just tell me what you want to ask :)
<pleia2> I'll get to it eventually
<EvilResistance> pleia2:  regarding the @ubuntu.com email address for members :PP
<EvilResistance> does the mailforward dynamically change when the primary email address for LP is updated?
<pleia2> EvilResistance: it should, but you have to wait a few days for the script to run again
<pleia2> it's not immediate (just like creation of the initial @ubuntu.com address isn't immediate), it's a cron job
<EvilResistance> indeed
<EvilResistance> i just wanted to make sure that was the case...
<EvilResistance> the email address currently associated with it is marked for cancellation once i cancel the domain name
<EvilResistance> on another note, i have my name on a package sitting in oneiric-backports and natty-backports xD
<EvilResistance> due to the debdiffs i submitted :P
<EvilResistance> (there's now sufficient reason to have the Soyuz icon next to the "Ubuntu" project on my LP page :P
<EvilResistance> )
<pleia2> congrats
<EvilResistance> yeah, well i also submitted a new package for Debian
<EvilResistance> so if that gets approved and put into sid, it'll end up coming here :P
<EvilResistance> to Ubuntu
<EvilResistance> (at which point i'm the maintainer... if i understand the current system)
<JonathanD> EvilResistance: I do.
<EvilResistance> and that'd be included?
 * EvilResistance doesnt have any spare cables :/
<JonathanD> yes, it would.
<JonathanD> Do you need power cables?
<JonathanD> Or do you have a closet full of them like me?
<EvilResistance> i might, it seems someone keeps taking all my spare cables for everything
 * EvilResistance glares at the other technician working with him to fix clients' computers
<JonathanD> heh :)
<JonathanD> maybe I'll pad the box with extra power cables.
<JonathanD> instead of styrofoam
<EvilResistance> xD
<Sadin> anyone notice what i wanna build :D http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/334TWFEJT3QDH Mini-ITX machine the funny thing is the parts on my wishlist on amazon are reasonable and after putting it together it will most likely run faster then my current desktop for gaming lol!
<Sadin> JonathanD ChinnoDog ^ :D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-14
<n2diy> my system is acting strange, I have no trouble logging in, but when I try and run synaptic or a sudo command, my password is rejected!?
<ChinnoDog> Sadin's system does not include RAM or CPU. I don't think it will go very fast like that.
<InHisName> He might even have a bit of trouble booting up.
<ChinnoDog> It doesn't include a hard drive but it won't matter because it won't post
<ChinnoDog> there is that jthan
<jthan> Alive!
<andrew> alive? no way
 * EvilResistance yawnse
<ChinnoDog> configuring NFS is hard work
<ChinnoDog> omg it works
 * ChinnoDog sheds tears of joy
<ChinnoDog> time to sleep
<andrew> Don't sleep. It will break as soon as it senses weakness.
<EvilResistance> here's a stimulant
 * EvilResistance injects ChinnoDog with the potent stimulant
<andrew> morning jackson
<EvilResistance> *looks at system clock*
<EvilResistance> huh, so it is morning :P
<andrew> Yep
<jackson> hay andrew
<jackson> EvilResistance: o/
 * jackson looks at my internal clock and it's a little slow
 * EvilResistance hands jackson an upgraded CMOS
 * jackson is just a bit chewed up from all th bytes
 * jackson got my Samsung TV streaming from my Stora netgear server
<jackson> interesting
<jackson> now to do it with my androud phone
<jackson> android*
<InHisName> lotta activity here especially with jackson doing all that byteing
<jackson> lol darn finally got the darn thing working once i put windows 7 on the quad core
<jackson> O-o
<jackson> actually i think it did it all by itself
<jackson> haha
<jackson> ana
<jackson> InHisName: finally got something to byte about
<InHisName> a fruit cake for Christmas makes some might fine byte-ing
<InHisName> Of course with quality ones, they have high sugar and fat content.....  Maybe should nibble or just a small bit for a taste ?
<jackson> haha my wife was expecting a fruit cake   i usually get last years from a clearance sale
<jackson> guess the more liquor the better
<jackson> we got about 5 ta 7 inches here
<jackson> round 18 deg F
<InHisName> My wife makes about a dozen to send to family every year.   We only get to keep one for ourselves.
<InHisName> Hope that isn't 7" of water fall.    Better be snow that you are talking about.
<jackson> guess they last about 50 plus years
<jackson> !weather 16066
<jackson> yep
<jackson> snow it be
<jackson> was rain
<jackson> 2
<jackson> bot weather 16001
<jackson> ooook
<jackson> lol
<InHisName> glad you are far far away from me.  not interested in bunch of snow or rain.
<EvilResistance> you must have been disapppeared here for a while
<EvilResistance> there is no bot :P
<EvilResistance> it died a while ago
<jackson> i heard it was headed your way
<jackson> i listen to canal Fulton Ohio then add 10 hours to get here
<InHisName> danger, danger  - Will Robinson - evil robot heading your way !
<jackson> )
<JonathanD> MOrning.
<rmg51> MOrning to you too JonathanD :-D
<rmg51> off to do my MOrning shopping
<JonathanD> Have FUn.
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<ChinnoDog> good morning peeps
 * InHisName S-T-R-E-C-H-E-S
<InHisName> and a peepin' good morning to you
<ChinnoDog> Just started a batch of waffles
 * jedijf just finished bagel with cream cheese
<jedijf> toasted
<jedijf> user days in ubuntu-classroom get there be used
<ChinnoDog> wow. I think this is the best waffle I have ever made.
<InHisName> there is a class today, jedijf ?
<jedijf> going now
<jedijf> InHisName: in #ubuntu-classroom
<jedijf> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/01/11/ubuntu-user-days-this-weekend/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-user-days-this-weekend
<InHisName> all startup style classes ?   Is there a master schedule for day somewhere ?  ( jedijf )
<rmg51> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/01/11/ubuntu-user-days-this-weekend/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-user-days-this-weekend
<InHisName> tanks
<InHisName> ya'all out in classroom gettin' mesmerized by the speakers ?
<HowdyDoody> working on fixing corruption on installer systems    see: http://pastebin.com/cUt7UCqB
<HowdyDoody> sudo apt-get -f install gots errors see above.
<HowdyDoody> Computer froze.  Now back.
<HowdyDoody> Everyone must be in the classroom.
<HowdyDoody> I get caught up and drop a note and go back to catch up again.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-01-15
<ChinnoDog> sup peeps
<ChinnoDog> hi ssweeny
<HowdyDoody> hi ChinnoDog
<HowdyDoody> Hi ChinnoDog
<HowdyDoody> First is was invisible chars, then they both went red.   InHisName only sees black ones.
<HowdyDoody> ChinnoDog: know much about fixing installers ?   See pastebin above.
<InHisName> After 13.5 hours of classroom lectures, are you all too tired to type ?
<ChinnoDog> HowdyDoody: what is wrong with your file system? Either your apt cache is corrupted (just delete it) or you are out of space or some other resource.
<InHisName> Just delete it ?   what path to ref for delete ?
<ChinnoDog> uh
<ChinnoDog> I think you can wipe out /var/cache/apt
<InHisName> How is it reconstructed ?   with simple commands like   sudo apt-get -f  install ?
<ChinnoDog> I think apt automatically rebuilds it when it downloads stuff
<ChinnoDog> If you aren't sure then just rename it or move it
<InHisName> ok
<ChinnoDog> It will definitely redownload packages the next time you try to install something and hopefully fix your corrupted package error
<HowdyDoody> update software:  --->The package system is broken               Check if you are using third party  repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.                Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<ChinnoDog> I'm not sure how much of that directory you can empty. Try creating the directory but leave it empty
<HowdyDoody> details:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:                        thunderbird-globalmenu: Depends: thunderbird (= 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1) but 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 is installed                         thunderbird-gnome-support: Depends: thunderbird (= 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1) but 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 is installed update-manager: Depends: python (< 2.8) but 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 is installed 
<ChinnoDog> oh. So is it working or not?
<HowdyDoody> I mv'd the /var/cache/apt dir and created another apt dir
<HowdyDoody> no, got dependendecnys
<HowdyDoody> how to fix 'unmet' dependencies ?
<HowdyDoody> I am trying sudo apt-get -f  install        big d/l of thunderbird
<ChinnoDog> ok, then lets do this differently
<HowdyDoody> maybe it'll get better
<ChinnoDog> Put back the old apt directory, but delete the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives
<HowdyDoody> no errors with that fix
<ChinnoDog> Technically anything in /var/cache should be able to be deleted. I guess that isn't really true this time.
<ChinnoDog> Why do I never have an ubuntu install CD when I need one
<ChinnoDog> ?
<HowdyDoody> in apt was dir archives and pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin   all were recreated.
<HowdyDoody> Shall I do anything else before trying out update mgr again ?
<ChinnoDog> I am confused. What are the steps you have taken to reach the current state of /var/cache/apt?
<HowdyDoody> I am trying sudo apt-get -f  install
<ChinnoDog> I know that
<ChinnoDog> How have you molested your file system since I started trying to help?
<HowdyDoody> after trying updt mgr and it failed with dependencies error.,
<HowdyDoody> 1. mv apt  bapt
<HowdyDoody> 2.mkdir apt   -- check permissions, good.
<HowdyDoody> 3. update mgr --> failed depndcys
<HowdyDoody> 4. sudo apt-get -f install
<ChinnoDog> Why is it necessary to -f?
<HowdyDoody> dunno,  so many say that when anything wrong
<ChinnoDog> Forcing things when you don't know what is wrong is generally a bad idea.
<ChinnoDog> You need to make your apt database consistent
<HowdyDoody> yep,   is there way to check the consistancy ?
<ChinnoDog> I want to see the error message you get when you dont' use -f
<HowdyDoody> run same without -f
<HowdyDoody> here goes
<HowdyDoody> libstdc++5 no longer needed.       use apt-get autoremove      0 up, 0 new  0 to remov  3 not upgraded
<HowdyDoody> no errors that I see
<ChinnoDog> ok. Now just apt-get install your package and let it download dependencies
<HowdyDoody> what pkg ?   one of the 3 not upgraded ?
<ChinnoDog> I thought you were trying to install a specific package. What is the goal here?
<HowdyDoody> fix installer(s) to have no errors NOR crash.    Then to update all until no more updates needed.
<ChinnoDog> sudo apt-get upgrade
<HowdyDoody> 'k
<ChinnoDog> if your package list is old you will have to sudo apt-get update first
<HowdyDoody> about 15 minutes old
<ChinnoDog> then just upgrade
<HowdyDoody> Just finished.
<HowdyDoody> no visible errors
<ChinnoDog> k. You can sudo apt-get autoremove to get rid of any leftover packages
<ChinnoDog> (since it did suggest that...)
<HowdyDoody> 'k
<HowdyDoody> freed up 1.0 mb
<HowdyDoody> I might be done now with the installer(s) ?
<ChinnoDog> I think so
<HowdyDoody> Now I can see if firefox still has issues.   It locks computer or crashes out soon after starting.
<HowdyDoody> hasn't crashed yet.
<HowdyDoody> 10 min and I'll know for sure
<HowdyDoody> time to brush teeth and other things
<HowdyDoody> 10 minutes and no crashing yet.
<HowdyDoody> Seems to be all working much better now.
<ChinnoDog> good
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
 * waltman *YAWNS*
 * rmg51 continues to read the morning paper
 * waltman tries to figure out why the awstats cronjob suddenly decided to start reporting errors
<waltman> aha! permissions on /etc/apache2/access.log changed from 644 to 640
<waltman> er, /var/log/apache2/access.log
 * rmg51 still continues to read the morning paper and listen to Pandora 
<waltman> ok, let's see if this fixes it...
<waltman> backups++
<ChinnoDog> I can not get a bootloader to to boot my ExpressCard SSD on my laptop :-(
<ChinnoDog> grub does not see it
<ChinnoDog> now does the EasyBCD BIOS extender image
<ChinnoDog> s/now/nor
<ChinnoDog> I think this is impossible
<ChinnoDog> I might throw some money at this problem
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: if you want, you can also throw some money my way ;-)
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: do you mean grub from grub cli (prompt) can't see it?
<jedijf> and is this grub or grub2
<ChinnoDog> grub4dos, which was installed by EasyBCD in windows
<ChinnoDog> and no, it can not
<ChinnoDog> root (hd1,1) says invalid drive
<ChinnoDog> I can solve this at the cost of $9 + 1 USB port. http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0352697
<jedijf> rescure cd image to kickboot the ssd
<jedijf> rescue ??
<ChinnoDog> hmm. I have to think about that for a minute
<ChinnoDog> I want to do this without creating new problems. haha
<jedijf> oh, so whole hidden os on stick...usb boot works...hidden chinno done
<ChinnoDog> I'm not sure how hidden it needs to be
<ChinnoDog> I don't want to be constrained by the TrueCrypt policy of hidden volumes not having access to regular ones. I think I might use dm_crypt and be happy with that
<ChinnoDog> Separation of personal files from work files should be enough
<ChinnoDog> If I am going to throw money at it anyway I want to keep this simple. hmm
<jedijf> ten bucks doesn't count as 'money'
<jedijf> more like cost of doing business
<rmg51> jedijf: spends more then that crossing bridges
<ChinnoDog> Well, option 1: use USB flash as boot media, but then bootstrap Expresscard SSD that is invisible to BIOS
<ChinnoDog> option 2: Buy a USB flash big enough to install Ubuntu on it and use ExpressCard SSD as /home
<rmg51> does it have to be an ssd? why not just a thumb drive?
<ChinnoDog> Because 1. I already own it 2. It doesn't stick out of the laptop
<rmg51> 3. it is the hardest way to do it :-D
<ChinnoDog> I know :-(
<ChinnoDog> There might be another way
<ChinnoDog> maybe better? I could get the little USB flash and install XenClient to it
<ChinnoDog> My laptop has been on the HCL from the beginning
<ChinnoDog> I would be able to boot natively without USB flash, boot in XenClient with it
<ChinnoDog> and Ubuntu could happily exist entirely on the SSD
<ChinnoDog> I take it back. Too many caveats with that. Ubuntu support in Xenclient not that great; I won't even be able to run 11.10.
<rmg51> just keep over thinking it :P
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<ChinnoDog> If it was more than 4gb I would consider just installing Ubuntu on it but it isn't big enough
<InHisName> Does that flash drive have anything to do with my S-100 buss computers from long ago ?
<InHisName> maybe dsl or puppy?
<ChinnoDog> I only want to install Xubuntu. Idk the answer to the other question. Maybe not, but I don't see any devices with similar names made by Emtec. Maybe it was a marketing person being clever.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i run ubus on 4gig disks
<ChinnoDog> I've installed it on 2 but it was really tight
<ChinnoDog> 4gb isn't enough for a full fledged workhorse type install
<ChinnoDog> omg. lol
<ChinnoDog> I have a second option
<ChinnoDog> I feel so stupid now
<ChinnoDog> Awhile back I bought a cd-rom bay hard disk adapter
<ChinnoDog> but it didn't seem to work
<ChinnoDog> I just tried it again. I think I didn't know how to make it work before
<ChinnoDog> I could just use the other hard disk.
<ChinnoDog> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0282745
<ChinnoDog> WINNER
<ChinnoDog> The hard disk in the tray now came from work
<ChinnoDog> oh. it is out of stock
<jedijf> out of stock in philly
<jedijf> just sayin
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<jedijf> but still good options...so 3 hd's in lappy...2 mechanical and one ssd?
<ChinnoDog> That is correct
<ChinnoDog> I hardly ever use the CD drive anyway
<ChinnoDog> I'll go see what is in the OEM bins
<jedijf> philly is asking for people to go light on hd's because of floods in thailand -
<jedijf> no more than 2 please
<ChinnoDog> what? lol
<jedijf> noticed when i picked up my mac mini tb server
<ChinnoDog> mc closes at 6. I guess I better get dressed and go.
<ChinnoDog> Oh. Ther eis a 320gb hard disk in my personal laptop I am not even using
<ChinnoDog> Too many parts around here
<JonathanD> 249
<ChinnoDog> 320gb sata hdd installed. Awesome
<JonathanD> I just found a laptop drive in my backpack.
<JonathanD> I lost it months ago.
<ChinnoDog> I have lots of space for Ubuntu and I can partition the SSD so that both Windows and Ubuntu can use it for accelerating disk operations.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-07
<MutantTurkey> I d'on't liek it much, though qt does provide nice devel toops
<MutantTurkey> tools
<mn2010> what am i missing?
<ChinnoDog> mn2010: you are missing something?
<mn2010> ^mutantTurkey's post
<rmg51> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/06/%23ubuntu-us-pa.txt
<rmg51> mn2010: ^
<pleia2> pink++
<waltman> chocolate++
<pleia2> (hot chocolate)++
<pleia2> having some
<waltman> pleia2: it took some serious yak-shaving to find that page :)
<pleia2> haha
<waltman> I was trying to find out why brits refer to some soccer matches as "ties" even when somebody wins.
<waltman> I checked the OED and found this reference: 1970   Times 20 Nov. 18/2   Wakeling, being cup-tied after playing for Corinthian-Casuals, will be missed in midfield, and Richards will probably replace him.
<pleia2> :)
<waltman> I'm putting together a blog post explaining it :)
<MutantTurkey> why is it then?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<waltman> JonathanD: happy birthday!
<JonathanD> Thanks.
<HowdyDoody> Good nearly noon
<waltman> yeah
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-08
<HowdyDoody> Good Morning !!
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Hey waltman
<JonathanD> I'm going to plug tonight.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> Morning.
<MobileTurkey> okay, so I am going to meet with someone about a job, intra-drexel, and they asked for a resume... which I don't have.
<MobileTurkey> should I just say I don't have one? should I make it up?
<patbarron> If it were me, I'd put one together.  Where I am, I was recently in discussions with two different organizations within my company about a transfer, and both wanted to see a resume before they even tallked to me.
<patbarron> I found some OpenOffice resume template somewhere out on The Interwebz, and used it.  Formatting is always the toughest part of this for me.  Surprised nobody's made some open source program where you put in your employment history and such, and out pops a nicely formatted resume...
<waltman> MobileTurkey: http://mawode.com/blog/blog/2013/01/06/when-is-a-tie-a-win/
<ChinnoDog> Yea, just throw one together MutantTurkey. It doesn't have to be amazing, it just has to exist.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-09
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: yeah good thinkin
<Samuraialba> MuTu!
<HowdyDoody> Am I able to connect TWO isp's to linux box and on third ethernet card connect my internal network.  I'd like to connect 2 of my IP's to ispB and all the rest to ispA.   Is that even possible ?
<IdleOne> Should be, have no idea how though
<Sadin> Ugh does anyone have time to help me troubleshoot a problem
<jthan> I can try
<MutantTurkey> I am hacking my xbox and it's awesome
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<HowdyDoody> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<jedijf> morning
<ChinnoDog> hubbard.freenode.net seems to be x_x
<ChinnoDog> I blame ssweeny because it is in Pittsburgh.
<ChinnoDog> yinz should fix that
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, i'll get right on that
<waltman> http://cdn.cinemagr.am/cine_1/94898280.gif
<waltman> best. animated gif. EVAH.
<ChinnoDog> kind of obvious it is running forwards and backwards. You can see the bubbles getting smaller.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-10
<InHisName> anyone awake still ?
<waltman> yo
<waltman> getting ready to head to bed though...
<InHisName> If you want to use this feature, make sure that your kernel is compiled with the "IP: advanced router" and "IP: policy routing" features.   <--- so How to check if this is so in my kernel ?
<MutantTurkey> I am
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: unless you custom compiled your kernel... it probably is
<MutantTurkey> these day everything is in there
<InHisName> Not sure with this one, its  2.6.something or other.   Not modern.
<MutantTurkey> 2.6. is modern enough
<MutantTurkey> trust me :-)
<MutantTurkey> 3 is relatively new
<MutantTurkey> I would hazard a guess that most severs still run 2.6
<InHisName> Well is there a way to check and prove its there or not ?
<MutantTurkey> it's kinda vague though
<MutantTurkey> config_ip_advanced_router
<MutantTurkey> thats the setting
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: do this
<MutantTurkey> cat /boot/config* | grep CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER
<InHisName> ok, now I c
<InHisName> cat: /boot/config*: No such file or directory
<InHisName> there is only a bzImage and a grub dir in /boot
<MutantTurkey> what.
<MutantTurkey> oh dang
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-11
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> morning o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<ChinnoDog> So.. Ubuntu for Android.... why aren't I using it yet?
<pleia2> because it hasn't been released
<pleia2> ask lamalex about it
<ChinnoDog> I can't blame lamalex because he isn't here.
<pleia2> s/blame/ask
<ChinnoDog> blaming is more fun though because it is lamalex
<pleia2> I don't think he's in charge of product release, but he should know something
<ChinnoDog> k.
 * waltman is holding out for Xubuntu for Android
 * waltman just sighted a MutantTurkey 
<ssweeny> you know too much already
<jedijf> waltman: did the turkey have a resume for tailfeathers?
<waltman> I discretely didn't bring up his resume, seeing as how we were chatting with his boss at a different job at Drexel at the time. :)
<jedijf> ahh, very good
<IdleOne> jedijf: You still the person to talk to about LoCo stuff getting done?
<roasted_> hello!
<IdleOne> heya roasted_ I belive you want to talk to jedijf about your project, not sure he is here right now though
<IdleOne> believe*
<roasted_> sounds good
<roasted_> thanks for the insight bro
<IdleOne> no problem
<roasted_> I gotta switch clients tho - need to work on my server hosting irssi
<jedijf> IdleOne: yeah
<jedijf> roasted___: wassup?
<ChinnoDog> hi jedijf
<jedijf> hello ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> I am trying to fix my desktop computer.. finally. RAID bios hangs after BIOS update. Looks like one particular drive causes it to hang
<roasted___> hey there jedijf
<ChinnoDog> howdy roasted___. I haven't seen you here before.
<roasted___> jedijf: I was just bangin around some ideas when I was in the ubuntu-offtopic chat. I work for a public school district in the IT department. I heard some numbers that suggested a higher number (than I thought) of students have no computer at home. That kind of got the ball rolling for an idea... about repurposing older P4 (and newer) machines that people might otherwise throw out in favor of something like, say, Ubuntu wit
<roasted___> need accordingly based on what the principals and guidance counselors think since they would have a better idea of financial situations with certain families.
<roasted___> ChinnoDog: haven't been here before. This channel was recommended to me.
<roasted___> Then it was brought to my attention that some other people might already be doing this, so here I am. :D
<ChinnoDog> roasted___: who recommended?
<pleia2> IdleOne, seems like
<roasted___> ChinnoDog: come to think of it, I may have gotten two groups mixed up.
<roasted___> I think the point of coming here was, hey, I'm an Ubuntu user from Lancaster PA. :D
<ChinnoDog> Oh yea? I am from Ephrata.
<roasted___> nice, nice
 * IdleOne wonders how pleia2 is liking her new employer
 * pleia2 happy dance
<waltman> pleia2: wow, it's already been a week, hasn't it?
<jedijf> that's the week one anywhere dance
<pleia2> waltman: yep!
<pleia2> flying to Seattle on Sunday to actually meet some of my team for real
 * IdleOne dances with pleia2 
<pleia2> :)
<IdleOne> So, anyway. roasted___ had an idea about helping kids get computers and I sorta remembered ubuntu-pa doing something like that at some point and I also mentioned Partimus to him, who I know are in SF but they might have insight to offer.
<IdleOne> Now he just needs to start emailing people and get something going I guess.
<waltman> pleia2: How are you adjusting to having coworkers in the same time zone as you?
<roasted___> I want to take some initial baby steps because I'm pretty confident I can dig up a ton of gear considering I have several hundred co-workers who are all about helping kids.
<pleia2> waltman: my boss has been in europe all week and the team is actually quite scattered, so... not :)
<waltman> hah
<waltman> but...but...Seattle!
<IdleOne> pleia2: Like the old job, but better!
<pleia2> yeah, there are a couple people there, so I do have some coworkers in my timezon!
<pleia2> +e
<pleia2> it's also nice to not have a phone
<pleia2> everyone just uses IRC <3
<IdleOne> nice
<pleia2> roasted___: IdleOne mentioned Partimus.org, we're doing this in San Francisco, so far we've only really been able to get into public charter schools, school districts are terribly bureaucratic and near impossible to get into
<pleia2> ubuntu pennsylvania did work with a recycling program, an adult learning center and girlsinc.org
<waltman> Yesterday morning I emailed someone who I thought was 2 blocks away about doing a talk next month. He didn't reply until last night. Turned out he had to fly home to China for a funeral, and now he's stuck there until he gets a new visa.
<roasted___> pleia2: I hear ya. I work for a school district, so I know what hoops it takes in order to get district-purchased equipment the "ok" to recycle and/or donate.
<roasted___> pleia2: this idea though is being driven from personal gear that teachers may own... have laying around in their basement, garage, etc.
<roasted___> that makes it exponentially easier since the gear is being donated from individuals, and not necessarily from a district who purchased it with tax payer dollars (which is where it gets hairy)
<pleia2> roasted___: the barrier we've run into is district-mandated "standards" for hardware and software that specifically exempt things that aren't approved in triplicate by some committee
<roasted___> this is still in its infancy stages yet. I only got the okay to talk to staff at an upcoming meeting a few hours ago.
<pleia2> one of our teachers even had to go to bat to protect the linux lab he built for his students from one of the district higher ups, it was pretty sad
<roasted___> yeah, that's pretty bad
<pleia2> (he had allies so it worked out, but it shouldn't have happened)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-12
<pleia2> anyway, I hope it'll be easier for you since you have an in, already being part of the district and all :)
<roasted> absolutely
<roasted> last year my boss retired a few systems. after a board meeting/approval they were given to me. Ubuntu + XFCE later they found a new purpose in life and soon enough new homes
<roasted> my spin on it is taking THAT idea + personal teacher-owned systems and spinning it on a higher frequency
<roasted> I think it would be far, far easier, since I have no board to answer to with personal gear :D
<roasted> I have an old (pentium 3?) system downstairs that I'm oging to puta headless OS on... I'll use that to dd a pre-built Ubuntu + LXDE image onto each drive via my USB adapter
<roasted> only thing is, I'm going to build the image ona 10GB partition. I just need to figure out how to blow that partition up to expand across the entire HDD, whether it's 60GB or 1TB. Should be easy enough but that's the last bit of the configuration process I need to do
<pleia2> the projects jedijf worked on did a lot of imaging
 * waltman 's ears perked up, but then I realized you were talking about *that* kind of imaging :(
<roasted> I've done a truckload of imaging... I set up a FOG box at another district I used to work at toimage all of their Windows ysstems.
<roasted> Did about 4-5,000 in my time there.
<waltman> It's been a long week.
<roasted> I hear ya waltman
<roasted> I'm on the deck with a cigar listening to a little pink floyd.
<roasted> all I need is a cold one.. but dangit that means getting up...
<waltman> phl.pm Monday night. Sat in on $boss's class Wednesday night. AI Winter Thursday night.
<roasted> annnnd there's that solo... audio perfection.
<waltman> I don't partake, but doesn't brandy go better with cigars than beer?
<roasted> could very well be. I don't recall ever having brandy...
<roasted> I do have a magnitude of leftover liquor from my wedding two months ago :X
<waltman> You really want something you can sip slowly while contemplating existence.
<roasted> dangit you just might entice me to get up
<pleia2> roasted: congrats :)
<roasted> STOP IT
<roasted> pleia2: want to know a fun fact about that wedding?
<pleia2> sure!
<waltman> I suppose any sort of whiskey or bourbon would work
<roasted> I rented a DJ system for 100 bucks and DJed it myself using my Ubuntu rig with Clementine and some pre-defined playlists.
<pleia2> (I'm in the middle of we-should-just-elope wedding planning myself)
<pleia2> hehe, neat
<roasted> I had my brothers (who played acoustic guitar and harmonica during the ceremony) kick it off during the introduction. After that, it just... ran...
<roasted> I switched it from dinner to dance playlists, besides that, it was perfection.
<roasted> When's the date pleia2 ?
<waltman> pleia2: I think what roasted is saying is that you should hire roasted to dj your wedding. :)
<pleia2> april 28th
<roasted> hahahhaa, it could be arranged!
<pleia2> lol
<waltman> or at least roasted's rig
<roasted> It took a magnitude of work, because I put a truckload of thought into all of the music and setting up the playlist.
<roasted> But it surprised me just how perfect it turned out.
<roasted> I think the only goof was when my wife yelled TIME FOR DANCE MUSIC and I put on comfortably numb. :X
<roasted> I had to rectify that a few seconds into the song but, hey, it happens. :D
<pleia2> MC abilities are actually important for ours, I have no idea what's going on :) someone needs to tell me when it's time to do the horah and eat cake
<roasted> I hear ya. That was our concern as well.
<pleia2> (enlisted cousins to actually teach us how to do the horah, must...not...panic...)
<roasted> We had a microphone with ours.
<roasted> I rented the DJ system for 4 days, so I set it up in my basement two nights prior.
<roasted> got to test it out, leran the mixers, etc.
<waltman> pleia2: You need a Jewish aunt. Maybe you can rent one.
<roasted> That made it easy.
<ChinnoDog> It appears that the latest BIOS update to my motherboard has made the RAID bios incompatible with two of my drives
<pleia2> waltman: maybe!
<roasted> Plus I kind of liked being up front on the mic. I didn't like the idea going into it but once I was up there I took the "This is our dya, our show, and we'll run it as we see fit."
<roasted> so it worked
<waltman> pleia2: from my vast experience in going to jewish friends' weddings, the way you dance the hora is you follow what everyone else is doing
<roasted> dangit waltman. I think I need to get myself something on the rocks.
<pleia2> waltman: yeah, the main trouble s that non-jews vastly outnumber the jews attending, so we had to rope mjoseph's cousins into leading and hope everyone does ok :)
<pleia2> going to run the wedding party through the basics on rehersal day
<waltman> roasted: I've got some Wild Turkey 101 :)
<pleia2> neither of us has ever been to a jewish wedding, I told the rabbi I saw fiddler on the roof though :D
<waltman> mj's never been to one?!
<pleia2> nope
<waltman> he never had any relatives get married?
<pleia2> he's the oldest kid in his generation, no one married before him
<waltman> no family friends?
<pleia2> apparently not
<waltman> madness!
<waltman> no college friends?
<waltman> coworkers?
<waltman> neighbors?
<pleia2> nada
<roasted> pleia2: another thing, we also had a six month engagement and had JUST bought a house, so initiatlly we DJed it ourselves due to costs.
<roasted> we had her cousin do the pictures, who isn't a photographer, but she's just THAT creative and had a good eye, so she got some sweet pictures.
<waltman> pleia2: Just remember -- there's always Vegas.
<roasted> There was also a 2nd camera there that people were passing around, so we got quite a few shots (like 2,200)
<pleia2> roasted: yeah, we accidentally had a long engagement (almost 2 years, we've both just been so busy with our careers)
<roasted> waltman: very nice. regular wild turkey tho?
<roasted> not even WT honey?
<waltman> honey?
<roasted> yeah
<roasted> wild turkey has a honey version that I'm a fan of
<roasted> regular wild turkey enduces my gag reflex with just the smell of it, let alone the taste
<waltman> I've got that and a tiny bit of Laphroaig. Take your pick.
<roasted> I have no idea what that is :D
<jedijf> roasted: fsarchiver is what you want - it will expand - awesome tool
<waltman> It's a particularly nice, peat Islay scotch.
<roasted> pleia2: it also took a good deal of time setting up a 2nd tower as well. I had a backup just in case the music went south.
<waltman> peaty
<roasted> pleia2: plus my main rig has /home on a raid mirror, so it gave me some greater peace of mind
<roasted> jedijf: thanks! I'll look into it.
<roasted> CLI utility tho?
<waltman> pleia2: where are you going for your honeymoon?
<pleia2> waltman: depends on the time of day
<waltman> heh
<waltman> Well, when you already live in paradise... :)
<pleia2> initial plan was europe trains, but then we decided that's too much work for a honeymoon, then were thinking mediterranean cruise, but those are in port every day so it's lots of days of running around cities too
<roasted> we want to Antigua. Gas is 17 bucks a gallon there!
<jedijf> roasted: http://www.fsarchiver.org/QuickStart
<pleia2> then thought about panama canal cruise! which would have been awesome, but we can't really make it work job-wise
<waltman> hawaii?
<roasted> jedijf: I assume when I restore this, it's fully bootable, etc?
<pleia2> so now we're thinking some caribbean cruise, plus maybe some time in a land resort
<waltman> Paris is supposedly nice in April.
<pleia2> except it's full of french people
<pleia2> :D
<waltman> and tourists
<pleia2> the initial thought was Lisbon, Madrid, Paris and whatever else
<waltman> Italy!
<waltman> Venice is amazing
<roasted> I have to assume... most of you are in PA?
<waltman> And unlike Paris, isn't full of Italians.
 * waltman <- Philly
<pleia2> yeah, wanting to visit Italy is how we migrated to discussing mediterranean cruises, fewer risk of strikes ruining our trip than on land
<pleia2> (Italy and Greece are kind of a mess right now)
<pleia2> roasted: I lived in the Philly area for a while and am getting married there, but I'm in San Francisco these days
<waltman> London!
<pleia2> meh, London
<waltman> pleia2: How about Montreal and Quebec City? It's like France, only with Canadians!
<pleia2> they still don't like us yanks so much
<roasted> pleia2: with your other half as wel?
<waltman> but pubs! real ale!
<pleia2> roasted: yeah, he grew up in the Philly area and moved out here to work at Google, I tagged along
<roasted> google?
<roasted> pfft, sign me up
<pleia2> waltman: they love Americans in Dublin, never felt so welcome :)
<jedijf> roasted: read the guides - it just works
<pleia2> <3 Dublin
<waltman> I've never felt unwelcome as an American anywhere.
<roasted> jedijf: going over it now :D
<roasted> looks good
<pleia2> London made me feel unwelcome
<jedijf> roasted: also, if not, you get to learn all about grub
<pleia2> was buying a train ticket once and the guy was all "an American! Don't worry, I don't hate the yanks"
<pleia2> uh, gee, thanks?
<jedijf> i always dd the mbr and part tables
<jedijf> separately
<waltman> How about Germany and/or Scandinavia? They're clean, organized, and even if they hate you they're too polite to say anything about it.
<pleia2> waltman: yeah, I'd love to go sometime, just some time when I'm not wanting relaxing trip :)
<pleia2> I could use a beach
<roasted> jedijf: but don't you think dd'ing a 10GB image over, then expanding the partition seems a little cleaner?
<pleia2> was just in Copenhagen in November, they have a mermaid but no beaches
<waltman> just pick a Caribbean beach resort.
<pleia2> we're planning on doing 2 weeks, and I think 2 weeks in a resort would cause me to go out of my mind bored
<pleia2> so thinking cruise and resort
<waltman> spend a week or two drinking umbrella drinks
<pleia2> I'd be figuring out ways to get online and work, because of the workaholic thing
<pleia2> put me on a boat where internet costs $2.99/minute, that'll stop me :)
<pleia2> (mostly)
<waltman> I know -- Australia!
<pleia2> hehe
<waltman> beaches. friendly people. good food. interesting wildlife.
<pleia2> kangaroos!
 * TheLordOfTime puts pleia2 in a room where there's no internet except dialup internet that costs $7.99/minute to use.
<waltman> Wait, I know the perfect place.
<pleia2> TheLordOfTime: does it have a beach?
<waltman> Bermuda! PINK BEACHES!
<pleia2> waltman: the thought crossed my mind :)
<TheLordOfTime> pleia2, no, but if you can figure out how to escape the room, there's a desert.  and 30 miles to the east there's a beach.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<waltman> You can cruise from Philly to Bermuda, hang out for a few days, then cruise or fly back.
<pleia2> waltman: yeah, that's one of the possibilities we're looking at (I think mostly they leave from jersey)
<waltman> last I heard they left from the old Philly navy yard
<pleia2> I think we were only looking at the giant boats
<pleia2> not sure those can get up the river
<waltman> they bring oil tankers up the river
<waltman> they used to bring battleships
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I don't know :)
<waltman> the virgin islands are lovely
<waltman> lots of options!
<pleia2> yeah
<waltman> aww, no more cruises from philly
<waltman> you'd have to leave from baltimore or bayonne
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> also thinking of flying to do fl and just leaving for ft lauderdale
<pleia2> because crusing down the east coast is boring and cold :)
<waltman> nod
<rmg51> http://www.aarp.org/travel/cruises/info-12-2012/which-cruise-vacation-port-trips.html#slide1
<rmg51> pleia2: ^
<waltman> AARP?
<pleia2> cruises are for old people
<pleia2> mjoseph said we can't do an antarctica cruise :(
<rmg51> I get all my Moms email
<rmg51> why not?
<pleia2> they aren't warm or relaxing either, they tend to call them "expedition tours" ;)
<pleia2> plus the boats are too small
<pleia2> seasick--
<waltman> maybe you could split the difference and go to Rio
<waltman> beaches? check. friendly? check.
<waltman> umbrella drinks? probably.
<pleia2> the panama canal cruise we were looking at stopped in columbia, I was muy excited about a south american stop
<waltman> costa rico's supposed to be awesome
<waltman> rica
<pleia2> yeah, mjoseph went to a resort there once and loved it
<MutantTurkey> waltman: yes thank you
<pleia2> but I vetoed that resource because he went with an ex ;)
<waltman> hah
<MutantTurkey> you nicely avoided bringing up my resumne
<MutantTurkey> btw I got the JOB!!! woohooohooo
<waltman> I almost did!
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: congrats
<waltman> awesome! congrats!
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> plus my current job is still continuing
<MutantTurkey> it's all over my head right now, but I suppose I'll catch up as it goes along
<MutantTurkey> lots of talk about algorithms, machine learning, genome sequencing and such
<MutantTurkey> rather scary stuff for me
<waltman> MutantTurkey: re that conversation with Breen, it's funny how being a postdoc, doing very similar stuff to a grad student, is so much more respectable to profs.
<MutantTurkey> yup.
<MutantTurkey> because before you're their bitches
<MutantTurkey> figuratively
<MutantTurkey> literally
<waltman> I'm in the club now.
<MutantTurkey> exactly.
<roasted> dang
<MutantTurkey> but I bet, when you become an associate professor, you join another 'club" then get tenure? you're in the _club_ _club_
<roasted> a pickup truck hit a school bus causing it to land on its roof... 30 kids inside... and the worst injury is a "cut to the head?" Talk about a miracle
<waltman> wow
<waltman> ok, time for dinner. later.
<roasted> Adams County
<MutantTurkey> roasted: was that in philly today? I saw a bus being towed by spring garden looked like it caught fire
<roasted> http://www.wgal.com/news/susquehanna-valley/york-adams/School-bus-flips-after-hitting-pickup-truck-head-on/-/9704248/18100548/-/xjl4a6/-/index.html
<MutantTurkey> crazy
<MutantTurkey> So I was looking around at houses for rent today, and I am so excited to move into the city...
<MutantTurkey> commute to drexel and temple in under ten minutes? I am psyched
<roasted> nice
<roasted> I had a 30 mile commute to school daily. It sucked hard.
<MutantTurkey> yeah mine is 10 miles, but takes about an hour on the train
<MutantTurkey> not to mention getting to the station, depending on the trains, waiting for the trains, buying tickets
<MutantTurkey> plus this new job is a sizable pay increase, so I can finally afford it.
<roasted> mo money!
<MutantTurkey> waltman: and I think its longer term, breen kept giving me the run around as I was a temp the whole time
<MutantTurkey> not his fault, but I was always doing odd jobs.
<roasted> man, it was so worth this home server upgrade
<roasted> went from an atom nettop with external HDDs to a mATX box with a low wattage i3
<roasted> the proc runs at almost half the temperature and has significantly more horsepower while (overall) only utilizing THREE more watts of power
<roasted> nettop, 18w, external HDD 1 7.5w, external HDD 2 7.5w
<roasted> both of those HDDs are internal to the i3 box... 36W usage vs 33W of the nettop/externals.
<roasted> win
<MutantTurkey> I have a low power atom
<MutantTurkey> I really like it
<MutantTurkey> is the i3 really better?
<MutantTurkey> how are you checking watt usage?
<roasted> kill-a-watt
<roasted> the only reason I upgraded anything was because I was sick of having two external hdd's
<roasted> but I loved the atom for its super low power usage
<roasted> I'm adding more and more to my server, so having a little extra power was a bonus
<roasted> but I wanted it to be as efficient as remotely possible
<roasted> seeing it only uses 3w more comes out to like 5 bucks a year cost difference
<roasted> I wouldn't have upgraded it if I had an atom inside a tower, ya know
<roasted> but this is a two bird/one stone thing, here's why
<roasted> My first child is on the way. I've been looking for a way to have an indoor camera in the baby room to utilize as a baby monitor.
<pleia2> woo, congrats again :)
<roasted> That way if we hear noises, we can have a visual to see if they actually need tended to or if we're just hearing things
<roasted> thanks!
<roasted> the nettop is wireless
<roasted> so I'm going to double-side-tape that sucker to the back of an LCD and stream the mjpg URL from my indoor wireless camera.
<roasted> That way we have a 17 inch display right there in the bedroom to see what's up
<roasted> AND, it's low wattage.
<roasted> I would have probably tolerated having external hdds everywhere with the nettop but since I could have the perfect re-purposed plan for it, it made sense to dish the money
<roasted> but yes, I'm very happy with my new rig, however that doesn't make me love my nettop any less.
<roasted> i3 3220T, ASRock B75 mobo, no GPU (integrated), 300w 80+ PSU, 3x500GB HDD
<roasted> 36w idle
<roasted> temp is currently 23c core 0, 31c core 1
<roasted> my atom ran at about 40/44
<ChinnoDog> I hope I get to sleep tonight
<cmj141> me too
<cmj141> 6am seems about right for me
<ChinnoDog> I am still awake
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<cmj141> me too
<cmj141> just reading
<cmj141> soo much info soo little time
<ChinnoDog> I wish I were counting sheep right now
<ChinnoDog> Big fat sheep with black numbers spray painted on their sides
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> time for bed
<JonathanD> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/response/isnt-petition-response-youre-looking
<roasted> hello!
<rmg51> goodbye
<rmg51> out the door again
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-01-13
<ChinnoDog> yawn
<ChinnoDog> 23:45
<TheLordOfTime> what about it :P
<ChinnoDog> It happened.
<TheLordOfTime> so?
<ChinnoDog> idk
<ChinnoDog> I got some new glasses in the mail today. They are really nice.
<ChinnoDog> And so inexpensive
<Sadin> Hi all
<InHisName> I've gotten about 5 pair so far.  Last pair I bumped the Rx by 1/4 and I like them better than 4 y/o ones earlier.  Eyes getting worse over time.  Two broke, and one was lost. 2 pair left.  All < $10 each with shipping.
<ChinnoDog> How do you lose them so fast? My last pair must be 10 years old or so and I've never lost them. In fact, they are in great shape but the prescription is old.
<ChinnoDog> I think I paid almost $400 for those. I ordered these online for around $80.
<InHisName> Only lost pair in 50 years of glasses.   3 years ago.
<ChinnoDog> The site I got mine from has a promo code for a free first pair.
<ChinnoDog> Just thought I would mention since you aren't into paying big bucks for them. glasseshop.com, promo code FIRSTFREE
<InHisName> That's how I got mine.  Several diff sites.   $8.99 shipping + free = <$10\
<InHisName> Don't need any right now.
<ChinnoDog> Your prescription must not be strong if you can get cheap ones. I am picky about my lenses because I can see chromatic distortion in high index mediums and it drives me up a wall.
<InHisName> Say, ChinnoDog, do you know how to 'probe' in a script (bash) to tell if a drive is set to read only ?
<ChinnoDog> No. Sorry, I am not that good at bash. :-(
<InHisName> or ksh, or csh, or anyothershellyoucanname
<Sadin> ChinnoDog what the heck is chromatic distortions
<InHisName> color changes ?
<Sadin> InHisName ah
<Sadin> ive not the attention span to put two and two together atm lol
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: It is when light of different frequencies is attenuated at different rates. I should have said "chromatic aberration". If you make lenses out of material with high chromatic aberration you see yellow and blue fringes around objects.
<InHisName> errors in colors
<Sadin> ChinnoDog THAT sounds pretty annoying
<InHisName> VERY annoying if was in my eyeglasses.    Plasitic lenses are almost that way compared to real glass.
<ChinnoDog> It is! when I was a teenager I purchased a pair of glasses from Lensecrafters with the new high index lenses they were pushing and I hated them for that reason.
<Sadin> knock on wood, but im lucky to always have had perfect vision
<Sadin> sigh... its good to be back to xfce
<ChinnoDog> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corrective_lens#Ophthalmic_material_property_tables
<InHisName> lucky dog you, Sadin
<Sadin> InHisName yeah im lucky yo have gotten my dads eyes my mom however is as blind as a bat.
<Sadin> my dad and i, 20:20
<Sadin> my mom is around 435:600ish
<Sadin> its bad
<ChinnoDog> As you can see on the chart plain glass has an abbe value around 57. Polycarbonate lenses have an abbe value of only 30.
<InHisName> I used to be 20:825
<InHisName> Now only 20:525
<InHisName> Old age moves eyes to more farsighted.   So my glasses get lighter as I age.
<ChinnoDog> My lenses are made of trivex with abbe value of 44. I couldn't find any online glasses places selling spectralite lenses or I would have considered them.
<InHisName> Starts about 40 years.   Focus range stops being so wide and then you need 2 or even 3 pairs to see well at all distances.
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ChinnoDog> Where is cloning technology when you need it?
<InHisName> Coming along.
<ChinnoDog> Maybe someone can grow me some new eyeballs one day
<ChinnoDog> night vision upgrade and zoom lens wouldn't hurt either
<InHisName> TV's hanging on wall like picture?   People laughed that we'd see that before 2000 back in '60's.   A bit late, but still great.
<InHisName> The BORG has some nice technology.  Care to join up ?
<ChinnoDog> Yes. They can prepare a nice ocular implant for me.
<InHisName> I'll keep my poor eyesight and indepedance
<ChinnoDog> Time to sleep
<ChinnoDog> later
<InHisName> g'nite
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> psh, morning
<ChinnoDog> I was woken up to fix a web site at 8.
<rmg51> poor ChinnoDog :'(
<rmg51> I just got back from a 4 mile walk
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> Just ate myself into the most regretful food-coma ever.
<roasted> pretty much hate myself right now
<JonathanD> Hi.
<JonathanD> Food is good.
<roasted> still hating myself
<roasted> why is subsonic so awesome
<ChinnoDog> It is a conspiracy to make you go back for more.
<JonathanD> subsonic?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-06
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<lazypower> o/ Morning
<lazypower> As the new guy, and more than likely horribly informed - is the PA LoCo primarily located in Philly?
<JonathanD> There really isn't a location.
<JonathanD> we just do things.
<lazypower> Right on. Glad my first impression was false.
<JonathanD> A lot of things happening in/around philly is simply because of the population distribution in PA.
<JonathanD> There are people here, thus things here.
<JonathanD> Where are you located?
<lazypower> Unless I missed something, I'm getting interested in trying to expand the reach here in Pittsburgh.
<JonathanD> Oh, excellent.
<lazypower> I'm looking forward to attending the next meeting and getting a feel for the community.
<lazypower> or if not attending, listening to the cliffnotes
<lazypower> Are there any hangout archives or podcasts that I would benefit from mining? Or should I just hang out and gleen what I can as it comes across the website.
<JonathanD> I'd hang around here. jedijf is a good guy to ask about general goings on, and you should join the mailing list.
<lazypower> Already a step ahead of you on that one. I signed up yesterday.
<JonathanD> There is stuff in pitts ,but not that often, so depending on how intersted you are, you might try to spin up your own event, too :P
<lazypower> I understand the impass of busy people
<lazypower> I'm a byproduct of the For Profit EDU sector, and those locations are sadly lacking in interest in Open Source. I'm the poster child at ITT Tech Green Tree for FOSS advocation.
<JonathanD> interesting :)
<JonathanD> so higher edu?
<lazypower> I graduated in 2012. But I still return to do guest speaking 2x a year so far.
<lazypower> Up until Friday I was a jack of all trades for Level Interactive, a digital marketing firm in Downtown Pittsburgh. My hats include a ton of titles that all lead back to one thing - engineering, planning, and social outreach - constantly.
<JonathanD> ah ok.
<lazypower> Sorry if I'm full of word vomit this morning. I blame the coffee and debugging this failing juju hook
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> Tis ok.
<JonathanD> Stick around in here. rmg51 is about the only other person up at this hour.
<JonathanD> Well jedijf is up but he won't be on irc just yet :P
<lazypower> It's unusual that i'm online at this hour myself. As an avid fan of sleep - lastnight was not a victory.
<JonathanD> I get up around 4:30, 5.
<lazypower> Must be a sysadmin
<lazypower> or a parent
<lazypower> :)
<JonathanD> Parent, but i try to get up before the kids so I have time for stuff.
<JonathanD> it's my time.
<lazypower> I hear ya
<rmg51> I'm up at this hour to read the paper and get ready for work :P
<rmg51> the other person you should try to talk with is ssweeny
<rmg51> he's from Pittsburg
<JonathanD> is he western rmg51
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> cool
<lazypower> I think ssweeny is part of the PGHRB crowd
<lazypower> and if thats the case, we are acquaintances already
<JonathanD> lazypower: theres a linuux users group out that way too
<JonathanD> appears to be active.
<JonathanD> Meeting on the 11th.
<JonathanD> lazypower: oh, you're already on their IRC
<lazypower> WPLUG
<lazypower> :)
<pvl1> Hey guys, is it sufficient enough to remove an upstart script or must I run something after
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> ttp://www.mysql.com/products/workbench/
<JonathanD> erm
<JonathanD> sorry
<KyleYankan> ...amatuer
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: window 26, bound to ctrl h.
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: the h was stripped from the link
<JonathanD> guess what happened? :p
<KyleYankan> heh
<ssweeny> rmg51, lazypower i'm not part of PGHRB but i know some of those folks
<JonathanD> Snowing here.
<lazypower> ssweeny: ah, my mistake :)
<KyleYankan> .weather
<KyleYankan> ... Queenbee... :-(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-07
<waltman> Is there anything on help.ubuntu.com where I could point my newbie freshmen for help on command line stuff?
<waltman> I see lots of docs on the desktop, but nothing seemed quite right there.
<waltman> ah, found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pvl1> thats the biggest learning curve
<pvl1> JonathanD: i actually wanted to make a presentation on that
<pvl1> WHAT?
<pvl1> who said that
<waltman> what's "that"?
<pvl1> nothing.
<JonathanS> Morning.
<JonathanD> I think I'm going to skip my run this morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> JonathanD: wuss
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<KyleYankan> Morning
<pvl1> anyone notice it's cold
<KyleYankan> What do you mean, it's "cold"?
<ChinnoDog> I did. I walked to DD this morning.
<pvl1> it's cold outside
<lazypower> That whole -9 wind chill thing?
<lazypower> And the fact there are places in the US that are colder than planet mars
<pvl1> no way
<JonathanD> Thats it
<JonathanD> I'm moving to mars.
<lazypower> Ah i apologize, it appears that claim was made of Canada, not the US
<lazypower> http://zeenews.india.com/news/eco-news/canada-colder-than-north-pole-mars_901154.html
<ChinnoDog> What word is a good antonym for "luddite"?
<ChinnoDog> Whatever it is, I would like to identify myself as that person.
<waltman> "technie"?
<waltman> techni
<waltman> bah
<waltman> techie
<ChinnoDog> That says to me someone who is familar with technology, not someone that is a proponent of using it to solve problems.
<ChinnoDog> A luddite could also be a techie in that sense.
<lazypower> Cartwrightian
<lazypower> http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/75693/what-word-is-the-opposite-of-luddite
<ChinnoDog> That is an interesting thread. However, they are right that "Cartwrightian" would be too obscure for practical purposes.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Do you have a ham license?
<InHisName> License to eat Pork ?
<ChinnoDog> ham, specifically
<InHisName> Does one need a license to 'ham it up' at the comedy club ?
<InHisName> Then I might be treading too close to Mr Baconizer's territory......
<KyleYankan> ChinnoDog: K3YLE reporting in.
<ChinnoDog> Nice call sign.
<ChinnoDog> I don't have a license. I'm going to take the general class test on Saturday.
<KyleYankan> ah nice. You'll need to take the tech test as well.
<ChinnoDog> Oh. Sorry, I was confused. I am taking the technician test. I forgot which level they eliminated. It was the one before technician.
<ChinnoDog> I think I should not get a vanity call sign until I reach extra so I can get whatever I want.
<KyleYankan> Novice, I think
<KyleYankan> I wasns't going to until I saw K3YLE open. then I jsut jumped on it
<ChinnoDog> What level are you?
<KyleYankan> Tech
<KyleYankan> Mean to upgrade, just haven't gotten around to it
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-08
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: kc3bra
 * waltman wonders if he could become kw4ltm
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> jedijf: I shot some things.
<JonathanD> Cold.
<pvl1> morn
<jedijf> JonathanD: nice!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: What level are you?
<kasted> ls
<kasted> err sorry..lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-09
<rmg51> Morning
<lazypower> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<lazypower> Mornin JD
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> So one of my co-workers was hit by a van while stopped helping a stuck car out of the snow.
<JonathanD> I think he's getting out of hosp today.
<lazypower> holy crap
<lazypower> Sorry to hear that
<waltman> JonathanD: yow :(
<JonathanD> yeah
<kasted> good morning
<JonathanD> I thinks we have a keynote
<jedijf> yay!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<pvl1> are they airtight
<pvl1> alright
<waltman> yay!
<JonathanD> waltman: I think I broke the mac.
<waltman> :(
<waltman> JonathanD: Or did the Mac break you?
<JonathanD> waltman: it crashed yesterday and deleted some keychain file, now it asks for a pwd I don't have for... almost everything.
<waltman> so just restore from your most recent time machine backup :)
<JonathanD> I fixed it.
<JonathanD> waltman: yesterday it went to sleep, I hit a key, it semi-woke-up but never displayed anything and sat there with the backlight on.
<waltman> yay!
<jedijf> http://embedded.lowerbucks.org/node/6
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-10
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<pvl1> morning
<jedijf> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<kasted> good morning
<kasted> this ice outside is ridiculous
<teddy-dbear> let's go ice skating
<kasted> well i have seen some cars out there ice skating this morning.
<pvl1> no bueno
<lazypower> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/go-home-car-youre-drunk-meme.jpg
<ChinnoDog> It looks like it was doing the right thing by taking the train.
<lazypower> haha good point
<JonathanD> My graphics are now toast darnit.
<JonathanD> stupid nvidia
<JonathanD> I was trying to get my external monitor to work, which I did, but it breaks everything else.
<lazypower> Using proprietary kern mods?
<JonathanD> I had the nvidia binary driver installed.
<JonathanD> I'm removing it now, but thats non-ideal, since I do a bit of gaming on here.
<waltman> :(
<lazypower> I hear ya. Which card?
<JonathanD> NVS 420
<JonathanD> I think
 * JonathanD confirms
<JonathanD> 4200M rather
<JonathanD> oddly another but I've been chasing seems to have resolved itself along this ride.
<JonathanD> my touchpad no longer re-enables itself every time I reboot/login.
<lazypower> Small victory for the win
<lazypower> I'm running a 550Ti, With the cards being so radically different i don't think my anecdotal findings will be of much help
<JonathanD> It seems I'm not the only one.
<JonathanD> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11389152/vga-monitor-wont-work-after-nvidia-driver-update-on-ubuntu-12-04
<JonathanD> 295 is pretty old though.
<lazypower> yeah, that it is.
<lazypower> Several improvements to GPU performance since that release.
<JonathanD> I might just try installing it again.
<JonathanD> see what happens.
<lazypower> Worth a shot.
<lazypower> Are you sure it wasn't just loss of config magic?
<lazypower> I mean, after enabling i usually have a couple of strange reboots until I get everything setup via nvidia-configuration-manager
<JonathanD> lazypower: nah, it never worked.
<JonathanD> I just never bothered to look into it til today.
<JonathanD> beyond plugging things in and stuff
<lazypower> Ok :)
<JonathanD> reinstalling it
<JonathanD> probably crash again lol
<JonathanD> here goes nothing.
<JonathanD> now it boots to a black screen \o/
<lazypower> mine does that
<lazypower> progress
<lazypower> lightdm fixes it :P
<JonathanD> arg
<JonathanD> SUCCESS
<JonathanD> 400x300 though
<JonathanD> but success.
<JonathanD> someone count hte fields on settings->displays for me?
<JonathanD> specifically tab stops from resolution to ok or whatever
<lazypower> do you need all the fields? Or do you just want the 1280x960 resolution for 1080p?
<JonathanD> it's more broken then that I guess.
<JonathanD> *sigh*
<JonathanD> I'm going to nuke nvidia again and just use the open source driver for now
<JonathanD> blah
<JonathanD> I'm stuck with potatoscreen
<waltman> :(
<JonathanD> can I use google docs from curl? :)
<waltman> use nc and send the invididual hits back and forth
<waltman> s/hits/bits/
<JonathanD> seems reasonable
<JonathanD> Would anyone like to place bets on what other thing I Break trying to get graphics working?
<JonathanD> I'm going to end up reinstalling :/
<lazypower> Ugh dont say that
<lazypower> we can fix it
<JonathanD> I have graphics again.
<JonathanD> and dual monitors
<JonathanD> but no accel
<JonathanD> lol
<lazypower> If nothing, my optimism will will it to work
<JonathanD> at least I can work now... giving up until tomorrow.
<lazypower> JonathanD, are you familiar with PGP keys?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> ooh
<lazypower> I uploaded a public PGP key to keyserver.ubuntu.com but when searching by fingerprint it comes up with no results.
<JonathanD> new "feature"
<lazypower> A0FB 9052 3499 42D8 DBF5  42CC D5B4 3AD2 BF48 37AF
<lazypower> thats the proper format for a signature right?
<lazypower> Oh, its in there I was searching by the key fingerprint. My mistake
<JonathanD> oops
<waltman> coffee++
<JonathanD> lazypower: I've determined I didn't actually fix the touchpad issue, I just broke it so badly taht it doesn't work anymore.
<JonathanD> Which is fine by me.
<lazypower> Well.. again small victories n'at
<waltman> n'at?
<ssweeny> what's wrong with n'at?
<waltman> Nothing in particular, aside from that I don't know what it means...
<ssweeny> short for "and that" or "etc"
<waltman> it does?
<waltman> ah, it appears to be a quaint pittsburghian expression
<ssweeny> you misspelled "perfectly acceptable English"
<waltman> All I'm saying is that people who say "The car needs washed" have an odd concept of proper English.
 * ssweeny doesn't get it
<ssweeny> sounds fine to me :)
<waltman> Exactly my point!
<ssweeny> drives my wife nuts though
<ssweeny> (she's from Michigan)
<waltman> Most of us on this side of the state add "to be".
<ssweeny> we're just more efficient
<waltman> This sentence needs verbed.
<waltman> I suppose that's what cold and snow and rooting for the Steelahs does to y'uns. :)
<lazypower> yinz
<lazypower> ;)
<waltman> w/e
<lazypower> <3
<lazypower> And with that I will refrain from texting in irc.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-11
<InHisName1> so will you only talk in pictures, lazypower ?
<lazypower> I have been known to speak in gifs from time to time
<lazypower> But I'll save that for reddit
<CodemonkeyAlx> o.O
 * CodemonkeyAlx is on my chromebook :D
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> foggy out there
<ChinnoDog> KyleYankan: jedijf: I am a ham now.
<rmg51> now?
<rmg51> what were you before?
<pleia2> pig
<ChinnoDog> oink
<KyleYankan> ChinnoDog: congrats. What's the call?
<waltman> snort
<pvl1> flyers need to step up their game
<ChinnoDog> KyleYankan: I only passed the test today. No call yet. I passed the technician and then the general exam.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<KyleYankan> ChinnoDog: ah, nice. Congrats!
<ChinnoDog> I want to tune in athe local radio club repeater but I don't hear anything from it. Either it is silent or I don't know how to use my radio.
<KyleYankan> ChinnoDog: which club repeater?
<KyleYankan> N3KZ and W3WAN are usually busy
<ChinnoDog> The radio club that tested me. The repeater is ~8 mi away. It is in Alexandria, VA
<ChinnoDog> I should expect to get reception from 8 mi away on a walkie right?
<KyleYankan> yeah, if anyone is on the repeater
<KyleYankan> it might jsut be slow
<ChinnoDog> I get nothing. :-(
<ChinnoDog> I dialed down the squelch to its lowest setting so I get occasional bursts of static.
<KyleYankan> Check another repeater in the area
<KyleYankan> or tune to an APRS freq to see if you hear that
<ChinnoDog> Is that a beacon?
<KyleYankan> It's a digital location system
<KyleYankan> network of radios
<ChinnoDog> I am looking at aprs.org and I don't understand. Where do I tune? I set my radio for 144.39 and there is nothing there.
<KyleYankan> that's be right. it''s possible no-one is aorund you broadcasting
<ChinnoDog> How is that possible? I am not exactly in the middle of nowhere.
<KyleYankan> I mean, as simple as no-one else near you broadcasting loud enough? It's not a cell network, it's not comprehensive
<ChinnoDog> But the repeater should have traffic from miles around and this is a dense area.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-01-12
<InHisName1> any Pidgin users here ?   I want to increase the depth of how old things get before they fall off the retention. #cisco is less than 24 hours deep.  Want at least 36 - 48, if I can change it.
<ChinnoDog> KyleYankan: Where are you located? And, are there repeater networks we can both reach?
<rmg51> Morning
<lazypower> Morning rmg51
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<jedijf> morning
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: congrats and you got general too!
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: look for w3wan in your area - should have a repeater - it's allstar system
<jedijf> http://www.wanrepeater.com/
<jedijf> i talk to one of the core members usually every morning from 5-6am tim
<jedijf> http://wanrepeater.net/WAN_Repeater_System.php
<ChinnoDog> There is one in DC
<sadin> morning all
<sadin> long time no irc :D
<ChinnoDog> I get nothing on 2m from DC and get blips of static from 70cm.
<ChinnoDog> hi sadin
<sadin> Im stuck in bed ChinnoDog got my wisdom teeth out
<ChinnoDog> I am 15 floors up. I should be able to receive a lot.
<KyleYankan> ChinnoDog: what radio are you using?
<ChinnoDog> Baofeng UV-5R Plus
<KyleYankan> Your building might be the problem. Concrete, steel, etc. Try taking a walk?
<ChinnoDog> I was on the porch yesterday trying to get a different signal
<ChinnoDog> I could go to the roof.
<ChinnoDog> I heard CW on the 70cm station a few minutes ago.
<KyleYankan> Which 70cm station? A lot of repeaters and some users use it to identify their call.
<ChinnoDog> I don't hear any beacons on it. 447.675 in DC
<ChinnoDog> wanrepeater.net says call is K3WS
<KyleYankan> beacons?
<KyleYankan> I mean, the CW counts as a beacon AFAIK
<KyleYankan> Although many also use a voice announcement as well
<ChinnoDog> I thought that repeaters have an automated message to repeat their call sign.
<ChinnoDog> So.. the CW could have been it? I can't understand morse yet. :-p
<KyleYankan> yep.
<ChinnoDog> oh. Well there was actual reception
<ChinnoDog> I am still in my apartment
<ChinnoDog> If I knew my call sign I would send a test.
<KyleYankan> Yeah, you definately don't want to transmit until then.
<KyleYankan> Some repeaters( 50/50 in my area) will play a confirm tone when you tx to them.
<KyleYankan> As in You key up "K3YLE mobile listening in"
<ChinnoDog> I just wanted to listen in to people so I could get a better idea what I should sound like.
<KyleYankan> and a second lat erhe repeater goes: "*Beep*" and sometimes identifies then
<KyleYankan> w3wan has a broadcastify link
<KyleYankan> or tune a few repeaters into the baofegna nd scan
<KyleYankan> but first, forgive my typing
<JonathanD> no
<KyleYankan> JonathanD: You're the worst. Go get your ham license.
<KyleYankan> and/or upgrade my linode
<KyleYankan> either or.
<JonathanD> lol
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<ChinnoDog> I will need to make a list of nearby repeaters.
<KyleYankan> theres websies
<KyleYankan> repeaterbook comes to mind
<ChinnoDog> Is that the best way? And do they have /all/ of them?
<KyleYankan> AFAIk
<KyleYankan> and its what I use.
<KyleYankan> in fact, Chirp can pull right from it
<KyleYankan> if you have a programming cable
<JonathanD> we can all leave freenode, start hamnode
<KyleYankan> less netsplits
<JonathanD> more Id argue.
<JonathanD> at least ircds dont sleep
<ChinnoDog> I have a cable and installed Chirp, have not used it for programming yet.
<ChinnoDog> This is complicated. lol
<ChinnoDog> Where does Chirp show the firmware version??
<ChinnoDog> I guess it doesn't for this radio.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: chirp works
<jedijf> and wan activity now
<jedijf> if your listening i'll key up - i'm on web transceiver
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: ping me when you're listening
<jedijf> i want to try web transceiver now
<ChinnoDog> Not yet. I am gathering local repeaters for my radio.
<ChinnoDog> Q: Why do nearly all the repeaters have a 88.5hz tone squelch? I see that in Chrip. How am I even supposed to know to set that?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: ctss is the one that matters - like 3kz is mostly 131.8
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: repeater networks are the way to go - like w3wan if it's in your area - then within the region you can stay 'connected' as they are linked
<jedijf> linked repeater networks
<jedijf> and practice manual entry with your baofeng - there will be a time when you need it - while i waited for my callsign to hit the database, i listened and got to know my baofeng
<ChinnoDog> I already screwed around with that it a bit. That was confusing.
<ChinnoDog> I need a manual for my radio. I can't find one online and it didn't come in the box.
<jedijf> frequency mode - only the a - menu 11 - 13 -27 then freq of offset - menu 27 again
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: the niklor site - best stuff
<jedijf> miklor
<ChinnoDog> Oh wait. There is a manual I used that was in the box. It has more info than I thought.
<ChinnoDog> I didn't understand the info in it before but since reading stuff online now I do.
<jedijf> http://miklor.com/
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: the manual has been re-written - use the miklor site - look for newest for your rig
<KyleYankan> I just use chirp. I get too annoyed with the menu
<jedijf> http://www.miklor.com/uv5r/   <<<has *all* the answers
<ChinnoDog> It is a uv-5r+. The "*" is the problem.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Why do they all use DTCS Code 23?
<ChinnoDog> And, why do they use 23 receive DTCS? I thought that the repeater usually removed the tone when it broadcasts.
<jedijf> you need to hear the tone so you know when the transmit is done - wait - then key up so everyone doesn't step on each other
<jedijf> just set frq - ctss (both) save - then offset freq and save again -
<jedijf> that's manual ^^^
<jedijf> only the a band in freq mode
<ChinnoDog> I thought the repeater broadcasts without the tone though
<jedijf> that's the save band (not b)
<jedijf> they say that - but they don't
<ChinnoDog> i.e. If I get a direct communication the tone will be there. If it comes through repeater then no tone.
<ChinnoDog> oh
<jedijf> you won't hear until you set - that's old info
<ChinnoDog> Now I am extra confused. Why won't I hear until I set it?
<ChinnoDog> I thought that if I disable the tone I hear all chatter.
<ChinnoDog> meaning the receive tone
<jedijf> that was test stuff - real life - if you are setting the channel - when you put in the ctcss - bam - you will hear if there is a transmit
<jedijf> maybe that's why your area is dead
<jedijf> lol
<ChinnoDog> Probably!
<jedijf> put in the ctcss'
<ChinnoDog> operator error.
<ChinnoDog> Why do I need it on to receive??
<jedijf> nah, i thought the same thing - that's why, get all this out the way while you wait for callsign to drop
<jedijf> to hear
<jedijf> you'll see - nike
<jedijf> just f'in do it
<jedijf> hold on i'll link you one of my chirp csv's
<jedijf> i pulled that original file from the repeaterbook chirp feature iirc
<ChinnoDog> I just programmed a bunch of stations in
<ChinnoDog> Pretty much every 2m and 70cm station within 8-9 mi
<jedijf> you'll see, some may have great coverage - the w3wan repeater in philly covers an amazing amount of ground
<KyleYankan> it's pretty decent.
<jedijf> KyleYankan: and it's 100 feet lower than another repeater, but gets out further - heard some tower talk the other day
<KyleYankan> Better antenna / more power?
<jedijf> yeah aa3e is 100 ft higher - don't know - they were just ragchewing - could just be a propagation thing
<jedijf> like how n3kz philly has weird coverage
<jedijf> but dstar aa3e kicks butt
<jedijf> n3kz covers well south and west - not so much north and east - it's physically at u of p - i hit kop from home, can't hit philly
<jedijf> w3wan is in roxborough - tower central for the philly area
<jedijf> ok time to gamble - in ac for the weekend
<jedijf> almost bedtime
<KyleYankan> Seeya jedijf. I'm packing up to head home
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-05
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/ Morning everyone
<ssweeny> morning
<lazyPower> ssweeny: so, apparently revamping a blog for readability was a great weekend hack, my time on site metrics after just 1 day have increased 90 seconds.
<lazyPower> huzzah for data to back up effort
<ssweeny> lazyPower, some of that might have been the tab i left open because i wanted to listen to that song but didn't have time when i first opened it
<ssweeny> :)
 * lazyPower grins
<lazyPower> If you ever want to attend al ive stream just let me know. I'm typically on stream every friday night
<ssweeny> cool
<lazyPower> https://plus.google.com/100016143571682046224/posts/2CHDaeDMqF5
<lazyPower> I had some fun on new years with audio routing taking calls over skype/hangouts and puttin them live on air for new years resolutions
<lazyPower> people went nuts for it
<ssweeny> now that's a fancy trick
<lazyPower> yeah :) It was fun - and a bit tricky to get right
<lazyPower> i'm still spending more time fighting with jackd2 than i care to admit - one of the main problems i'm having is audio levels when using jack. I need to find a good mixer panel for it
<lazyPower> ssweeny: are you guys still interfacing with the owncloud community scope work?
<lazyPower> ssweeny: we emailed the contact provided and never got a response back - I'm still interested in putting jose in touch with them to get some pilot work done with this setup
<ssweeny> lazyPower, it's been a while but we should be picking back up with them soon for some related work
<lazyPower> awesome, can you keep me in the loop there?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-06
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-07
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-09
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-01-10
<ChinnoDog> sup
<rmg51> nothing much
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-11
<icey> o/ folks
<lazyPower> \o icey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-12
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> Morning
<icey> howdy
<L3gacy> Morning, peeps
<L3gacy> Hai, Waltman
<waltman> yo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-13
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> morning
<icey> lazyPower: finally looks like winter over here: https://imgur.com/jj0DSeH
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> icey  :O
<lazyPower> like 1/4 inch here in pgh
<icey> something like that here
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-14
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-15
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-16
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to PACS, talk to the bear
<JonathanD> ooh
<JonathanD> crap
<JonathanD> I could have gone there today.
<L3gacy> I need bacon
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-01-17
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-11
<waltman> Anyone ever seen this before? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23779865/
<pleia2> is your user in the nopasswdlogin group?
<waltman> no
<pleia2> (and do you have it configured to log you in without a password?)
<waltman> I just tried switching to unity, and now it seems completely hung
<waltman> I rebooted a zillion times up to a few days ago and it was always fine.
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1511824 seems to indicate others have had problems
<waltman> Yeah, I've seen reports from the past, but I don't see what they did to fix it.
<pleia2> yeah, I've never seen it :\
<waltman> I think I'm going to have to reboot just to get a login prompt back.
<waltman> I just restarted because I seemed hung, and now I see a message during shutdown saying "a start job is running for Unattended Upgrades Shutdown". What does that mean?
<waltman> And can I just hit the reset button?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> So my temporary fix to my issues from last night was to reboot back into 4.8.0-32 instead of the new -34.
<waltman> And again I seem to be getting ignored by #ubuntu :(
<waltman> So if #ubuntu remains unresponsive tonight, where's the best place to ask questions about it? The ubuntu-users mailing list?
<jthan> waltman: ubuntu forums
<waltman> jthan: Ugh. So is this "General Help" or "Desktop Environments"?
<jthan> I don't know.
<waltman> My experience with these sorts of forums in the past is that once your issue falls off the first page it disappears.
<waltman> Well, I'm trying to post a new thread to the General forum, but it's just hanging. This isn't really inspiring a lot of confidence in me.
<waltman> mailing lists > web forums
<waltman> Maybe if I go get lunch it'll be finished by the time I get back.
<jthan> Nobody would ever subscribe to a mailing list that was getting 20k emails/day
<waltman> Oh well. We'll see if anyone responds.
<waltman> I find it much easier to deal with high-traffic lists in mutt than with web forums
<waltman> One nice thing about web forums is that you can see how many people read your post and decided to not answer it. :)
<jthan> or perhaps they just didn't know how
<waltman> I didn't see any solutions in the previous postings.
<waltman> They did, however, have *some* replies…
<waltman> Will I get notified if anyone does reply?
<jthan> do your notification settings indicate that you will?
<rmg51> waltman: probably the best way to deal with this is to wait till the next kernel update. sometimes a new kernel will fix an old problem
 * waltman hunts around for his notificaiton settings…
<waltman> It seems I can't even see, let alone modify, any of my settings until after I've made 10 posts. WTF? WTAF?
<waltman> rmg51: I've been thinking of that too, but it still seems bizarre that a kernel change could prevent me from logging into the gui.
<rmg51> I've had problems in the past where that was the easiest fix
<waltman> If it's not some weird conflict with the nvidia driver, I can't imagine what else might cause it. But then I also don't see how it could even draw the login screen!
<jthan> so your issue is that you just cna't log in..?
<r00t^2> well based on the logs you pasted the other day, i'd presume it's a PAM error
<r00t^2> which a kernel update definitely wouldn't fix
<jthan> or break, most likely
<r00t^2> well, right
<waltman> So then why was I able to reboot into the old kernel and login successfully.
<r00t^2> waltman: well, that depends on what boot options are in your bootloader. if i had to guess, something with the security policy's getting futzed
<waltman> also I haven't knowingly touched anything with pam, and the updates didn't seem to have anything to do with them
<r00t^2> you can still log in on a TTY on the broken kernel version, right?
<waltman> I didn't try, but ssh worked.
<r00t^2> i can't recall the default ubuntu sshd_config, but it's possible for sshd to bypass PAM
<waltman> I wasn't sure how to get to a tty on that box
<r00t^2> ctrl+alt+f1
<r00t^2> if that doesn't work, f2. if that doesn't work, f3 etc.
<r00t^2> as a quick test, you can also try adding yourself to the no password group in the lightdm config and restarting lightdm, then trying to log in
<waltman> it was reporting something like that. But again, what does that have to do with the kernel?
<r00t^2> which should bypass pam_kwallet5.so, from what i understand, which is what's complaining in the logs
<waltman> there's no pam_kwallet5.so on this box
<r00t^2> you did an updatedb;locate pam_kwallet5.so ?
<r00t^2> and as for your question, that's a complicated answer. essentially, kernel -> apparmor -> pam -> userland
<waltman> it should run updatedb every night, shouldn't it?
<r00t^2> not if you aren't running a cron daemon or it doesn't have a systemd timer
<waltman> mlocate.db was updated at 00:42 this morning.
<r00t^2> okay. and you're using KDE as your DE?
<waltman> KDE? No, whatever the default is. lightdm, I think.
<r00t^2> that's your login/display manager
<r00t^2> lightdm doesn't even have an associated DE
<waltman> oh, then I guess gnome.
<r00t^2> default for ubuntu vanilla is cinnamon, iirc
<r00t^2> which is still confounding why it wants kwallet, but whatever
<waltman> I'm running whatever the default is.
<r00t^2> okay. and what version did you dist-upgrade to?
<r00t^2> seems you aren't the only one, assuming it's 16.04.1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1511824
<waltman> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2349132
<waltman> Thanks for telling me about the same old bug I included in my forum post :)
<waltman> also that's from over a year ago.
<r00t^2> ah, 16.10. might still be present (the last post is from november. it's jan 11. "last year" means little). have you tried adding your user to the video group?
<r00t^2> and did you change the default session to be explicit, per http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=15300 (which is linked to in that bug report)
<waltman> I haven't done either of those things. And I'm not home now to try them out.
<r00t^2> well, you've got a place to start then
<waltman> I still don't see how either of those things should change so radically in a point release of a kernel.
<r00t^2> 15:23:17 < r00t^2> and as for your question, that's a complicated answer. essentially, kernel -> apparmor -> pam -> userland
<r00t^2> a dist-upgrade updates a shit-ton, not just the kernel
<r00t^2> directly, it's likely closer related to the video driver and requiring your user be in the video group, which wasn't present in the video driver the previous kernel uses
<waltman> No, dist-upgrade is just an upgrade with some different dependency checking.
<r00t^2> what do you think the "dist" means in "dist-upgrade"?
<waltman> I'm using Nvidia's video driver.
<waltman> also, why does the kernel have a video driver?
<r00t^2> because where else would a video driver be? (it's actually a kernel module, and different module versions are kept for different kernel versions)
<waltman> I see nothing about nvidia in the release notes.
<r00t^2> do you want to argue with me or do you want to try solutions?
<r00t^2> i can do either, i'd just like a straight answer
<waltman> Well, seeing as how you don't seem to know what dist-upgrade does...
<r00t^2> alright, let's boot my ubuntu vm up. hold on
<waltman> please read the man page for apt-get
<waltman> it installed like 4 packages, all related to the kernel.
<r00t^2> did you try full-upgrade?
<r00t^2> did you update your sources.lst to use 16.10?
<jthan> LOL
<jthan> Using upgrade keeps to the rule: under no circumstances are currently installed packages removed, or packages not already installed retrieved and installed. If that's important to you, use apt-get upgrade. If you want things to "just work", you probably want apt-get dist-upgrade to ensure dependencies are resolved.
<r00t^2> lel
<waltman> Why do you think I just did an upgrade to 16.10?
<waltman> That's NOT what dist-upgrade does.
<waltman> I built this box with 16.10.
<r00t^2> wasn't apt-get obsoleteted in favor of apt?
<r00t^2> obsoleted even
<jthan> same thing
<jthan> just different name
<jthan> apt-get install -> apt install
<r00t^2> jthan: they aren't, actually
<r00t^2> check the man pages. :)
<jthan> hell if I'm spinning that garbage up
<jthan>        install, remove, purge (apt-get(8))
<jthan> ^ that's in man apt
<waltman> I don't see anything in the apt-get manpage saying it's obsolete.
<jthan> well it was certainly replaced.
<r00t^2> dist-upgrade was created to upgrade to a newer release. hence the name. whether that's the way it's used now, i have no idea. but presumably you're going to want to use apt rather than apt-get since it's standardized since 16.04
<waltman> thanks, but I really don't think that this is the issue in this case.
<waltman> because despite the method that I used, as I said several times already, it only installed a few packages all related to the kernel.
<r00t^2> did your video drivers get updated?
<waltman> No. I checked and as of midnight I'm running the latest and greatest nvidia drivers. And they haven't changed since I built the box over the holidays.
<r00t^2> doesn't matter what driver version, it matters that the drivers exist for the specific kernel version
<r00t^2> ^^^ "(it's actually a kernel module, and different module versions are kept for different kernel versions)"
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> hi
<ChinnoDog> o/
<swift110> hey
<waltman> yo
<ChinnoDog> Hi swift110
<swift110> how are you?
<swift110> how are you waltman
<waltman> So my issue yesterday with not being able to login to the new kernel? Turned out to be my nvidia driver. The nvidia installer only put its modules under /lib/modules/4.8.0-32-generic.
<waltman> I uninstalled it and reinstalled it using the packages in a semi-official ppa. Hopefully those can handle kernel updates better.
<waltman> Anyhow, I'm now rocking 4.8.0-34.
<rmg51> now you can go back to the forums and answer your own question
<waltman> Right! But after dinner, I think. :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<profetik> For the love of god I'm bored at my wife's happy hour event
<profetik> Some please talk Linux w me
<jthan> profetik: Linux is good
<profetik> Agreed
<profetik> Is anyone here remotely close to convergence via unity 8 on a device as a daily driver ?
<profetik> So how is the state of ubuntu in PA?
<paden> profetik: better than the state of Maine.
<profetik> Hah!
<profetik> Yeah. Screw those guys
<paden> Right?
<profetik> So no one wants to talk Linux? Thoughts on unity 8 ?
<profetik> Booooooooooring
<jthan> this channel is generally not very active
<profetik> So why are people here ?
<profetik> Why bother having a channel ?
<profetik> Stay on google plus or fb.
<jthan> I mean... it used to be a thriving, happening place. Many people have moved and such. We're still mostly in touch in other channels and remain here to help those who come along and need it if possible.
<profetik> I see
<profetik> Wouldn't support be more appropriate i the support channel though?
<jthan> I'd argue yes, but not everyone tries there first.
<profetik> Let's make this channel the shit. I mean, the bees knees.
<profetik> Any projects being worked on?
<profetik> You know they are dropping unity 8 for mobile in priority.
<profetik> Let's kick ass there.
<profetik> I'm so sick of ubuntu always coming just short.
<profetik> Let's get into colleges and offer workshops and talks about snappy
<profetik> Get college students excited about it convergence over continuum.
<jthan> ...
<paden> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-14
<profetik> Smh. So sad. It appears that there isn't a  vision. W no leadership.No results.
<profetik>  No coordinated action.
<Jackson_> evening
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Afternoon
<ChinnoDog> sup
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-01-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything ele
<icey> heh teddy-dbear, I just ordered lunch -P
<teddy-dbear> here's to totally screwed up timing :P
<icey> teddy-dbear: +1 :)
<waltman> Morning
<L3gacy> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Pennth> Artful kernel update!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything elde
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-01-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything esle
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-01-12
<teddy-dbear> morning peoples, critters and everything else
